# HT Quarterfinal: Vegeta vs Dante



## Kinjin (Dec 20, 2018)

This is the  where we decide who is the best male anime* character.

Quarterfinal:

*Vegeta*




*Dante*


​*Characters who originated in a video game were allowed for this tourney.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2018)

PULL MY DEVIL TRIGGER

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2018)

@Avalon I hope u make the right choice


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 20, 2018)

Oh fuck, this is a hard one.

They're both legendary characters and Vegeta's always been my favourite Dragon Ball character BUT Dante has never been responsible for villains being allowed to transform and become greater threats so I'm going to give Dante my vote.

Forgive me Prince Vegeta but even you can't overcome the Son of Sparda.


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Dec 20, 2018)

He pulls my Devil Trigger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blacku (Dec 20, 2018)

The war begins 

Will be a nice warm up before his match with Zoro.


----------



## Ziyu (Dec 20, 2018)

Let's go guys.


----------



## animegod12345 (Dec 20, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Avalon I hope u make the right choice


Haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## Karma (Dec 20, 2018)

Black Otaku said:


> The war begins
> 
> Will be a nice warm up before his match with Zoro.


Fuck Zoro.

I want Kakashi's head on a goddamn silver platter


----------



## Blacku (Dec 20, 2018)

I knew Weiss was a traitor but @RazzaTheReaver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 20, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> Oh fuck, this is a hard one.
> 
> They're both legendary characters and Vegeta's always been my favourite Dragon Ball character BUT Dante has never been responsible for villains being allowed to transform and become greater threats so I'm going to give Dante my vote.
> 
> Forgive me Prince Vegeta but even you can't overcome the Son of Sparda.


Wait u wanted cell to never be complete and miss out on ssj2 gohan? 

Or kid buu?


----------



## Blade (Dec 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 20, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Wait u wanted cell to never be complete and miss out on ssj2 gohan?



I'd have preferred those things not happened as a result of Vegeta being manipulated by Cell/being a retard.


> Or kid buu?



THAT was actually a smart decision for Vegeta to pull out Fat Buu since it ultimately made Buu easier to defeat. I have no problem there.


----------



## Blade (Dec 20, 2018)

dante is one of the most badass video game main heroes

but he picked the wrong opponent


the saiyan prince is gonna dirty firework him


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Dec 20, 2018)

Black Otaku said:


> I knew Weiss was a traitor but @RazzaTheReaver


I'll have you know that Dante's one of my 3 fave vidya characters ever, the other two being Solid Snake and Raziel


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 20, 2018)

Blade said:


>



MAXIMUM


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 20, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> I'd have preferred those things not happened as a result of Vegeta being manipulated by Cell/being a retard.
> 
> 
> THAT was actually a smart decision for Vegeta to pull out Fat Buu since it ultimately made Buu easier to defeat. I have no problem there.


It had more to do with saiyans loving a challenge.  Goku also let frieza reach his 100%


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 20, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> It had more to do with saiyans loving a challenge.  Goku also let frieza reach his 100%



Goku wanted to demoralise Frieza by defeating him at his absolute strongest, in the hopes he wouldn't come to earth and Goku wouldn't have to kill him. That's at least a somewhat good explanation.

Vegeta lets Cell transform just because he had a battle boner. This being a universal Saiyan trait doesn't make it any less dumb, just like how most of the Soul Reaper problems in Bleach having to do with their pride doesn't make it any less of an issue.


----------



## Blade (Dec 20, 2018)

Jibutters said:


> MAXIMUM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 20, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> Goku wanted to demoralise Frieza by defeating him at his absolute strongest, in the hopes he wouldn't come to earth and Goku wouldn't have to kill him. That's at least a somewhat good explanation.
> 
> Vegeta lets Cell transform just because he had a battle boner. This being a universal Saiyan trait doesn't make it any less dumb, just like how most of the Soul Reaper problems in Bleach having to do with their pride doesn't make it any less of an issue.


You don't understand Vejituh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Dec 20, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> Forgive me Prince Vegeta but even you can't overcome the Son of Sparda.











replace cui with dante

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 20, 2018)

Blade said:


>



Fuck yes The Prince of all Legendary Space Warriors


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 20, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> You don't understand Vejituh



I understand Vegeta fine, I did say that he's the best character in Dragon Ball. He just has pretty glaring faults that Dante doesn't have which is why I gave my vote to Dante.


----------



## Blade (Dec 20, 2018)

Jibutters said:


> Fuck yes The Prince of all Legendary Space Warriors






_''i am VEJITUH, the prince of ALL SPACE WARRIORS!''_


----------



## The World (Dec 20, 2018)

To anyone who doesn't vote for Dante


----------



## Blade (Dec 20, 2018)

The World said:


> To anyone who doesn't vote for Dante


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 20, 2018)

Don't bullets bounce off of space warriors? Or do they just disintegrate from their power levels? :vejituh


----------



## The World (Dec 20, 2018)

Blade said:


>


----------



## Blade (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Katou (Dec 20, 2018)

gonna vote for Dante because i don't want the series full of crayons to win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Dec 20, 2018)

Blade said:


>


----------



## Blade (Dec 20, 2018)

The World said:


>


















*Link Removed*


----------



## Ziyu (Dec 20, 2018)

Katou said:


> gonna vote for Dante because i don't want the series full of crayons to win



Vegeta will win this tournment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 20, 2018)

Katou said:


> gonna vote for Dante because i don't want the series full of crayons to win


Weren't u hard pushing Black last thread?


----------



## The World (Dec 20, 2018)

Blade said:


> *Link Removed*


 





























































:gitgud


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 20, 2018)

I see the GOAT I vote, simple.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Katou (Dec 20, 2018)

Luck said:


> Weren't u hard pushing Black last thread?


that's because i also hate Nardo


----------



## Katou (Dec 20, 2018)

Ziyu said:


> Vegeta will win this tournment.


Sadly .... i dont even think Zoro can beat this


----------



## Karma (Dec 20, 2018)

Katou said:


> that's because i also hate Nardo


Let's make sure Vegeta hands Kakashi that fat L then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Dec 20, 2018)

YAKUZA ASSEMBLE!!

The time has come

The time where the works of the Corps shall come to an end

And a break of a new dawn will gaze upon us in the horizon

Let us bring down that monkey and restore the balance of this forum once more

To all of you who wants to fight for freedom from the FanZ and Corps' oppression

Come aboard!
​


----------



## Ziyu (Dec 20, 2018)

Katou said:


> Sadly .... i dont even think Zoro can beat this



Zoro is a decent character, but I can't see him best Guts and Vegeta in this tournment.


----------



## Toph (Dec 20, 2018)

@Zef
@Morglay 
@Rinoa 
@Lucaniel
@Seraphiel 
@12771a 
@Deathbringerpt 

We got a monkey on the loose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Dec 20, 2018)

Dante is one of the most fun video game characters I ever got to play

definitely voting for Sparda's son in this round 

this might be another fun thread lmao


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 20, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> @Zef
> @Morglay
> @Rinoa
> @Lucaniel
> ...


----------



## Toph (Dec 20, 2018)

@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!
@Shiki
@Boruto
@root





Rinoa said:


>



Do it for him


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 20, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Do it for him


I like both tbh.
This would be easier if it were Noctis, but ok.


----------



## Six (Dec 20, 2018)

I mean, the state of the poll and who would win was obvious from the start.


----------



## Toph (Dec 20, 2018)

Rinoa said:


> I like both tbh.
> This would be easier if it were Noctis, but ok.



Dante might be the last silver-haired hunk in this tournament 

Kakashi is up against Guts next, so he's doomed 

And Sephiroth is up against Zoro, so he's on the same boat as Kakashi


----------



## Toph (Dec 20, 2018)

@Pocalypse 
@Seiko 
@White Wolf 
@Lewd
@Drake 
@Hussain 
@Haruka Katana 
@Milady 
@Corvida 
@fuff 

We got a monkey to take down

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trance (Dec 20, 2018)

never got into dmc, so vegeta


----------



## Sassy (Dec 20, 2018)

My husband.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Dec 20, 2018)

@Dean Ambrose
@Cheeky
@Crimson Flam3s
@Godaime Tsunade
@Blu-ray
@Skilatry

One monkey's left, let's finish 'em off



@Imagine I see you rocking dat Dante avy fam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Dec 20, 2018)

the DMC thread has been notified of this contest by yours truly

I think it's about to get good up in this bitch


----------



## Blade (Dec 20, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> @Zef
> @Morglay
> @Rinoa
> @Lucaniel
> ...





Spider-Man said:


> @EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!
> @Shiki
> @Boruto
> @root
> ...






that's some next level desperation, new record right there


so sad


----------



## Nataly (Dec 20, 2018)

The choice is simple and obvious


----------



## Toph (Dec 20, 2018)

Blade said:


> that's some next level desperation, new record right there
> 
> 
> so sad



taunt me as much as you will, they cannot falter my resolve and will only make me stronger 

for I have set off on a journey to reach a state of nirvana in order to restore the balance, following the beautiful path of the buddha siddhartha gautama


----------



## Blade (Dec 20, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> taunt me as much as you will, they cannot falter my resolve and will only make me stronger
> 
> for I have set off on a journey to reach a state of nirvana in order to restore the balance, following the beautiful path of the buddha siddhartha gautama




neega

you are assmad, cuz the afro taiwanese spike got cui'd from vegeta

it's so obvious

calm your vegeta hate boner

sadman

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 20, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> @Zef
> @Morglay
> @Rinoa
> @Lucaniel
> ...


Haven't learned your lesson yet? 

You tagged way more people in the spike vs vegeta thread and still lost.

Need some help?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm sorry, my Dragonball brothers 

But I love Dante more

My vote goes to him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 20, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> I didn't even know who spike was until i saw the thread lol.
> 
> 
> Vegeta is way more popular


Oof! The disrespect bruh!


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 20, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Oof! The disrespect bruh!


Spike from tom and jerry would have a better chance to win lol.

Also hit would have voted for vegeta and not dante


----------



## Stringer (Dec 20, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> I'm sorry, my Dragonball brothers
> 
> But I love Dante more
> 
> My vote goes to him


same here, I like Vegeta but I got a ton more hours of satisfactions playing Dante in various games throughout the years

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 20, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Spike from tom and jerry would have a better chance to win lol.
> 
> Also hit would have voted for vegeta and not dante


Both DBZ and DMC were my childhood


This poll crushed my heart


----------



## Hazard (Dec 21, 2018)

not even Toei can destroy a character designe how they did with dante.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 21, 2018)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu @Magnum Miracles @Vault @The World @Jake CENA @Comic Book Guy @Yagami1211 @blakstealth @MS81 @Pocalypse @Prince Idonojie @Nemesis @Clowe @~Gesy~ @Death Certificate @C_Akutabi @DestinyDestroyer @Gunstarvillain @erictheking @Darkmatter @Jon Snow @Gilgamesh @Gunners @Gino @Blocky

Vote for our fav demon hunter Dante!


----------



## The World (Dec 21, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu @Magnum Miracles @Vault @The World @Jake CENA @Comic Book Guy @Yagami1211 @blakstealth @MS81 @Pocalypse @Prince Idonojie @Nemesis @Clowe @~Gesy~ @Death Certificate @C_Akutabi @DestinyDestroyer @Gunstarvillain @erictheking @Darkmatter @Jon Snow @Gilgamesh @Gunners @Gino @Blocky
> 
> Vote for our fav demon hunter Dante!


Why are you tagging me? Did you not see me spam gifs of him all over the second page?


----------



## The World (Dec 21, 2018)

Hazard said:


> not even Toei can destroy a character designe how they did with dante.


wat


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 21, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> @Pocalypse
> @Seiko
> @White Wolf
> @Lewd
> ...


i dont really know much bout both but Dante is hot so..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 21, 2018)

@Spider-Man keep doing Gods work in here


----------



## MShadows (Dec 21, 2018)

Lmao, half the forum feels threatened by the Prince's might.

Dante's cool, won't lie about that, but Vegeta's just cooler.


----------



## Toph (Dec 21, 2018)

@Shiki 
@123fire 
@Blu-ray 
@Disquiet 
@Yuritsuka 
@Zef 
@Rax 

COME! Dante is calling for you, for the time has finally come for revolution against the FanZ

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2018)

I like Baegeta, but Dante is the only male to ever give me any doubts about my sexuality.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## animegod12345 (Dec 21, 2018)

Everyone vote for vegeta now!!!


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 21, 2018)

Vegeta nearly losing to Dante


----------



## Blacku (Dec 21, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Vegeta nearly losing to Dante



Meanwhile your boy Sasuke is chilling in the shadow realm


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Dec 21, 2018)

Vegeta as always. 

Still love Dante.


----------



## Toph (Dec 21, 2018)

@Hussain
@Kusuo P
@Reviewing Logic
@Sage light
@saradax
@Dean Ambrose

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toph (Dec 21, 2018)

@Fiona
@White Wolf
@Bontakun
@Pocalypse
@BlueDemon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Karma (Dec 21, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Vegeta nearly losing to Dante


Haven't u noticed we haven't tagged a single person to vote for Vegeta?

Half the nibbas being begged to vote for Dante r choosing the Prince instead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clowe (Dec 21, 2018)

Dante is the goat of the universe, have you seen the manlet he is in DMCV?

I mean, no homo, but damn, he alone makes me question it.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 21, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Vegeta nearly losing to Dante


Lol check the desperate dante fans tagging everyone and their mothers


----------



## Fiona (Dec 21, 2018)

Vegeta is the owner of one of my favorite all time moments in Anime so he gets my vote by default.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## animegod12345 (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## animegod12345 (Dec 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fiona (Dec 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Dec 21, 2018)

A'ight a'ight

It's bout time we bring da motherfuckin ruckus

Brace yourself FanZ, y'all gonna get ETHERED soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 21, 2018)

Dante is just sexier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (Dec 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Six (Dec 21, 2018)

Luck said:


> Haven't u noticed we haven't tagged a single person to vote for Vegeta?
> 
> Half the nibbas being begged to vote for Dante r choosing the Prince instead


Absolutely pathetic tbh. @Spider-Man please never show your face in the DB section again. Take your homoerotic love for Dante elsewhere.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 21, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu @Magnum Miracles @Vault @The World @Jake CENA @Comic Book Guy @Yagami1211 @blakstealth @MS81 @Pocalypse @Prince Idonojie @Nemesis @Clowe @~Gesy~ @Death Certificate @C_Akutabi @DestinyDestroyer @Gunstarvillain @erictheking @Darkmatter @Jon Snow @Gilgamesh @Gunners @Gino @Blocky
> 
> Vote for our fav demon hunter Dante!


I accidentally voted Vegeta


----------



## Karma (Dec 21, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> A'ight a'ight
> 
> It's bout time we bring da motherfuckin ruckus
> 
> Brace yourself FanZ, y'all gonna get ETHERED soon


@Staff Get ready to ban any incoming dupes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 21, 2018)

Keep this civil guys. I appreciate your drive and passion @Spider-Man 


blakstealth said:


> I accidentally voted Vegeta


You can change your vote now.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 21, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Keep this civil guys. I appreciate your drive and passion @Spider-Man
> 
> You can change your vote now.


I'm not changing it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## animegod12345 (Dec 21, 2018)

Oh shit dante is catching up time to worry vegeta fans.


----------



## Six (Dec 21, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Keep this civil guys. I appreciate your drive and passion @Spider-Man
> 
> You can change your vote now.


----------



## Toph (Dec 21, 2018)

The Corps started out as the Keepers of the Forums, the Heroes of Justice

They held a firm belief that everyone should be treated fairly and no one gets left behind

However as time pass the Corps let hubris take the best of them, now they are a corporate brand who only wants to earn profit

That's why buddha chose me to embark upon this journey, I have to cleanse the Corps and bring back the HEART it once had

This calls for


----------



## Six (Dec 21, 2018)

animegod12345 said:


> Oh shit dante is catching up time to worry vegeta fans.


Regardless of what happens, Vegeta gets the moral victory. None of us had to go on our knees begging others to vote for him.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Prince Idonojie (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Kinjin (Dec 21, 2018)

Fun fact: Dante came off victorious against Goku in the round of 32. Can he pull it off against his rival too?


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 21, 2018)

Disquiet said:


> Dante is just sexier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Dec 21, 2018)

Snake said:


> Absolutely pathetic tbh. @Spider-Man please never show your face in the DB section again. Take your homoerotic love for Dante elsewhere.



I love you my brother

Just like I love all of you who comes to Veggies rescue when at bay, if it weren't for any of you, he would never unlocked Hyper Blue in the first place

However, I cannot stand and watch the discord unfolding any longer

The Yakuza have to take extreme measures to achieve our ends and restore the balance once more

Forgive me but please understand why I do this (and not only because I think Dante is HOT af)


----------



## Clowe (Dec 21, 2018)

Remember all the Fanz tagging and sweating for Goku Black


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 21, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> I accidentally voted Vegeta


Really? I didn't expect that. What a surprise


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 21, 2018)

Clowe said:


> Remember all the Fanz tagging and sweating for Goku Black


That is true. I was the one tagging


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 21, 2018)

Dante is freaking awesome.

But Vegeta is fucking Vegeta! How can I deny him a vote?? Vegeta has it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MShadows (Dec 21, 2018)

Pathetic! You don't see Vegeta fans tagging half the forum to vote for their favorite character. 

The Dante Stanz lost the moment they started begging on their knees for votes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hazard (Dec 21, 2018)

The World said:


> wat


Toei is known for bullshit.
but even they wouldnt change dante designe to an emo bitch.


----------



## Hazard (Dec 21, 2018)

lets be honest here, vegeta is better than the entirety of DmC.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 21, 2018)

Hazard said:


> lets be honest here, vegeta is better than the entirety of DmC.


I'm sorry but you deserve that neg


----------



## Hazard (Dec 21, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> I'm sorry but you deserve that neg


i accept it.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 21, 2018)

@Prince Vegeta you do not want this fight


----------



## Hazard (Dec 21, 2018)

@Shiba D. Inu whats up ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 21, 2018)

> husbando tournament this last week


----------



## Hazard (Dec 21, 2018)

hahahaah.


----------



## Blade (Dec 21, 2018)

dante may cry


----------



## Toph (Dec 21, 2018)

@animegod12345 

I'll let you know there's always a place for you here in the Yakuza if you need us

We do not discriminate. We do not ridicule. We welcome everyone with open arms, for it is within the Yakuza's code of conduct to enforce love and peace

May you be blessed with good luck, wealth and prosperity


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 21, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> @BlueDemon


I'm sorry to say I've never played any FF game in my life, though I've enjoyed some other media related to it


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 21, 2018)

@Haruka Katana @Milady @Hussain @Addy @Ignition @Courier @Platypus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 21, 2018)

Blade said:


> neega
> 
> just say from the beginning that you would vote dante
> 
> ...


Yeah idk why he was lying about it and made it seem like it was a tough choice lmao.


----------



## Toph (Dec 21, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> I'm sorry to say I've never played any FF game in my life, though I've enjoyed some other media related to it



It's all good G, the Yakuza holds no ill will against nobody, especially not a fellow DB brethren, for we advocate peace, liberty and justice 

Do you think you might consider joining with the Yakuza once the WarZ is over ? There is always a home for someone


----------



## Blade (Dec 21, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Bitch i voted for every single DB character in this tournament
> 
> Don't doubt my loyalty ^ (use bro)




shut up, beta cunt 


you betrayed us, once again


----------



## Blade (Dec 21, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Yeah idk why he was lying about it and made it seem like it was a tough choice lmao.





as i told him before


vote for dante if you want but don't post those beta and bitch ass excuses





neegas tag half the forum just to spite vegeta


----------



## God Movement (Dec 21, 2018)

Exile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imagine (Dec 21, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> I didn't even know who spike was until i saw the thread lol.
> 
> 
> Vegeta is way more popular


Do yourself a favor and go watch Cowboy Bebop. DB doesn't hold a candle to it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 21, 2018)

i'm terribly sorry guys. i love Dante but my loyalty to Begita-sama is absolute!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blade (Dec 21, 2018)

Imagine said:


> Do yourself a favor and go watch Cowboy Bebop. DB doesn't hold a candle to it.




do yourself a favor


go back in your cardboard box, homogine


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 21, 2018)

Imagine said:


> Do yourself a favor and go watch Cowboy Bebop. DB doesn't hold a candle to it.


Dont wanna waste time on cowboy be poop


----------



## Blade (Dec 21, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> i'm terribly sorry guys. i love Dante but my loyalty to Begita-sama is absolute!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toph (Dec 21, 2018)

Y A K U Z A

Seven Principles of the Way of the Yakuza

*1. Rectitude*. Correct judgment or procedure for the resolution of righteousness. “To die when it is right to die, to strike when it is right to strike.”

*2. Courage*. A virtue only in the cause of righteousness. Death for an unworthy cause was termed a dog's death. “It is true courage to live when it is right to live, and to die only when it is right to die.”

*3. Benevolence*. Love, affection for others, sympathy and nobility of feeling are regarded as the highest attributes of the soul. “Benevolence brings under its sway whatever hinder its power just as water subdues fire.”

*4. Politeness*. A poor virtue if it is actuated only by a fear of offending good taste. Rather it should stem from a sympathetic regard for the feeling of others. “In its highest form politeness approaches love.”

*5. Veracity*. “Truthfulness.” Lying was deemed cowardly by the samurai, and it is regarded as dishonorable. Indeed the word of a samurai guaranteed the truthfulness of an assertion. No oath is necessary. “Propriety carried beyond bounds becomes a lie.”

*6. Honor*. A vivid consciousness of personal dignity and worth is implicit in the word honor. “Dishonor is like a scar on a tree which time, instead of effacing only helps to enlarge.”

*7. Loyalty*. Only in the code of chivalrous honor does loyalty assume importance. In the conflict between loyalty and affection the code never wavers from the choice of loyalty. “A samurai was obliged to appeal to the intelligence and conscience of his sovereign by demonstrating the sincerity of his words with the shedding of his own blood.”

We are the Yakuza, We are like a Family who are willing to shed blood for our fellow brethren and sistrens, We are the Watchers of the Forums, The Keepers of Peace keeping the FanZ and Corps at bay, We do not Forgive, We do not Forget, Expect Us​


----------



## Karma (Dec 21, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> @Haruka Katana @Milady @Hussain @Addy @Ignition @Courier @Platypus


Imagine mass taging people, and still being behind in votes. Wouldn't be the Corp


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> @Haruka Katana @Milady @Hussain @Addy @Ignition @Courier @Platypus


take your butthurt sasuke wannabe whipped vageta and go home 

@Roman lets do dis


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 21, 2018)

Blade said:


> shut up, beta cunt
> 
> 
> you betrayed us, once again


Bitch please

You are just mad I choose Dante over your boyfriend Vegeta


----------



## Blade (Dec 21, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Bitch please
> 
> You are just mad I choose Dante over your boyfriend Vegeta





hit the gayass


you are the one who mass tags half the forum along with sadman 


now take your yellow teeth away and


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 21, 2018)

This thread is the


Blade said:


> hit the gayass
> 
> 
> you are the one who mass tags half the forum along with sadman
> ...


Gay jokes? Damn what will I ever do against them? 

Why not? I did the same with Goku Black. Didn't see you bitching there. I wonder why? 

Oh yeah cuz it wasn't your boyfriend Vegeta there


----------



## Toph (Dec 21, 2018)

@Lucaniel
@Seraphiel
@TYPE-Rey
@Rax
@12771a



Addy said:


> take your butthurt sasuke wannabe whipped vageta and go home
> 
> @Roman lets do dis



Assalamu Alaikum my brother, and welcome to the Yakuza, we hope you enjoy your stay, for we treat one another like family


----------



## Blade (Dec 21, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> This thread is the
> 
> Gay jokes? Damn what will I ever do against them?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Blade (Dec 21, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


>





you will be exiled from the db section, soon, don't worry, nerd


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 21, 2018)

Blade said:


> you will be exiled from the db section, soon, don't worry, nerd


I have @Santi and @Xiammes 

None of your empty beta threat matter to me


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 21, 2018)

Anyways, jokes aside, I will vote the winner of this thread to the end of tournament regardless since I like both characters


----------



## Karma (Dec 21, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> @Seraphiel


----------



## Roman (Dec 21, 2018)

Addy said:


> take your butthurt sasuke wannabe whipped vageta and go home
> 
> @Roman lets do dis



Pull my Devil Trigger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Dec 21, 2018)

Roman said:


> Pull my Devil Trigger



I thought you’d never ask.


----------



## El Hit (Dec 21, 2018)

Imagine said:


> Do yourself a favor and go watch Cowboy Bebop. DB doesn't hold a candle to it.


----------



## El Hit (Dec 21, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> @Lucaniel
> @Seraphiel
> @TYPE-Rey
> @Rax
> ...


 you will be crushed by the DB chadgeta.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 21, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> @Hussain
> @Kusuo P
> @Reviewing Logic
> @Sage light
> ...


reporting for DUTY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 21, 2018)

MShadows said:


> Pathetic! You don't see Vegeta fans tagging half the forum to vote for their favorite character.
> 
> The Dante Stanz lost the moment they started begging on their knees for votes.



And vegeta is still winning.


----------



## Toph (Dec 21, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> reporting for DUTY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 21, 2018)

did you check potential candidates from this thread?





@HeavyMetalThunder if your still active and would like to vote for Dante

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imagine (Dec 21, 2018)

Blade said:


> do yourself a favor
> 
> 
> go back in your cardboard box, homogine


Can't handle dem facts I see


----------



## Toph (Dec 21, 2018)

Charmander said:


> you will be crushed by the DB chadgeta.



We'll see about that my friend

After all, it's become a rather close race at this point 



Reviewing Logic said:


> did you check potential candidates from this thread?



Excellent work Lieutenant Logic! I shall guarantee that you receive the Medal of Honour for your contribution against the Corps as well as you @Murphy and @Hit The Badass, you guys are the bridge that will lead us to peace!


@Huntring
@HeavyMetalThunder
@Fenrir
@Banhammer
@Sougo

Dante's calling, he needs your help more than ever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Dec 21, 2018)

Imagine said:


> Can't handle dem facts I see




what facts, cuigine?


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 21, 2018)

Santi said:


> I thought you’d never ask.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 21, 2018)

*you guys already linked this thread *but it already has a goldmine of DMC fans



unlike DB and Naruto Fans that move all over the place

usually other fans are in slumber unless called upon 

thank you all for the hardwork


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> @Lucaniel
> @Seraphiel
> @TYPE-Rey
> @Rax
> ...


un broza


----------



## Stringer (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2018)

Roman said:


> Pull my Devil Trigger


pulled it


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 21, 2018)

@Luck fix this


----------



## Mob (Dec 21, 2018)

@Spider-Man I hope you get ningen of the year award


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 21, 2018)

@Spider-Man actually I'm a member of Corps as well 

But Corps never force us against our will to vote for Vegeta 

Which is why I voted for Dante who is arguably my fav. video game character


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 21, 2018)

mob said:


> @Spider-Man I hope you get ningen of the year award


Vote for Dante bro


----------



## Karma (Dec 21, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> @Luck fix this


As evidenced by the poll, Chadgeta doesn't need any help winning this one. He only gets out of bed for a real challenge.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 21, 2018)

Luck said:


> As evidenced by the poll, Chadgeta doesn't need any help winning this one. He only gets out of bed for a real challenge.



For now


----------



## Mob (Dec 21, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Vote for Dante bro


I appreciate your work from yesterday but you are now on the same side as that DB mole who fucked up Black


----------



## El Hit (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 21, 2018)

@Blade @Claudio Swiss @Spider-Man @Murphy 

Sephiroth is getting disrespected in Husbando Tournament by One Beta fans 

No matter whoever wins this thread please vote against Zorro


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 21, 2018)

mob said:


> I appreciate your work from yesterday but you are now on the same side as that DB mole who fucked up Black



So did I.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 21, 2018)

mob said:


> I appreciate your work from yesterday but you are now on the same side as that DB mole who fucked up Black


Dante is arguably my  favorite gaming protagonist. I can't betray him

Wait Weiss voted against Black?! What happened to our Hit church brother


----------



## Mob (Dec 21, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> So did I.


you didnt cause so much damage like that guy


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 21, 2018)

Charmander said:


> DB section must unite against evil


EL HITTO!!?

Is that you??


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 21, 2018)

mob said:


> you didnt cause so much damage like that guy



True I didn’t.


----------



## El Hit (Dec 21, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> EL HITTO!!?
> 
> Is that you??


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 21, 2018)

It's been so long, brother 

Where have you been?


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 21, 2018)

Addy said:


> take your butthurt sasuke wannabe whipped vageta and go home
> 
> @Roman lets do dis


Lmao vegeta is a sasuke wannabe? With kishimoto himself saying he gets inspiration from toriyama and goes as far as calling the 4 tail son goku. 

And vegeta has existed decades before sasuke.


----------



## The Great One (Dec 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 21, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> I have @Santi and @Xiammes
> 
> None of your empty beta threat matter to me


Santi is a vegeta fan lmao


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 21, 2018)

Yeah Santi voted for Vegeta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 21, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Santi is a vegeta fan lmao


I know. I didn't tag him for vote though.

You should have known rhe context before posting


----------



## Sweetcor (Dec 21, 2018)

How did this housewife get this far?


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Lmao vegeta is a sasuke wannabe? With kishimoto himself saying he gets inspiration from toriyama and goes as far as calling the 4 tail son goku.
> 
> And vegeta has existed decades before sasuke.


yeah, sasuke is not his wife's bitch compared to vageta


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 21, 2018)

Sweetcorn said:


> How did this housewife get this far?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sweetcor (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 21, 2018)

Addy said:


> yeah, sasuke is not his wife's bitch compared to vageta


Yeah sasuke has feelings  for naruto 

And lets juugo fist him 



Lol

While vegeta got the richest and smartest girl in dragon ball


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 21, 2018)

That's how easy this is for vegeta


----------



## Blacku (Dec 21, 2018)

I’ve never heard of Dante before this thread. He’s clearly a no name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 21, 2018)

Black Otaku said:


> I’ve never heard of Dante before this thread. He’s clearly a no name.


Dante is that kid who got white hair from depression and stress.


----------



## Blacku (Dec 21, 2018)

@Tri you voted for Dante


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 21, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Dante is that kid who got white hair from depression and stress.





Black Otaku said:


> I’ve never heard of Dante before this thread. He’s clearly a no name.


Now now let's keep it civil and not attack character  

Same goes to Dante fans too


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 21, 2018)

Addy said:


> yeah, sasuke is not his wife's bitch compared to vageta


Tbh, Vegeta got a better wife than Sakugay

Not only is she supportive to his heritage and training but extremely helpful to plot

Unlike Bitch Chichi and Slutkura, who should be killed


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Dec 21, 2018)

pictured: foddercorn getting destroyed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 21, 2018)

Saving the world and having a lot of fun doing it.


----------



## Sweetcor (Dec 21, 2018)

Blade said:


> pictured: foddercorn getting destroyed


----------



## Blade (Dec 21, 2018)

pictured: foddercorn getting ridiculed like the joke he is


----------



## Sweetcor (Dec 21, 2018)

Blade said:


> pictured: foddercorn getting ridiculed like the joke he is


----------



## animegod12345 (Dec 21, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Bitch please
> 
> You are just mad I choose Dante over your boyfriend Vegeta


You sound retarded hit fanboy I bet your stuipd ass is still butthurt about hit losing to jiren.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 21, 2018)

animegod12345 said:


> You sound retarded hit fanboy I bet your stuipd ass is still butthurt about hit losing to jiren.


I have no problem accepting that Hit has fallen from top

Unlike you who is butthurt by me not choosing Vegeta


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 21, 2018)

I mean Vegeta is nice and all but...

imagine...

DANTE VS GUTS FINALS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## animegod12345 (Dec 21, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> I have no problem accepting that Hit has fallen from top
> 
> Unlike you who is butthurt by me not choosing Vegeta


I'm not butthurt


----------



## El Hit (Dec 21, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> It's been so long, brother
> 
> Where have you been?


Really good, playing smash.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 21, 2018)

Charmander said:


> Really good, playing smash.


Nice

You don't come to Discord much


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 21, 2018)

I don't hate either Kakashi or Vegeta but

If you all want a Generic MAINSTREAM finals with Kakashi vs Vegeta 

Then by all means be BLAND 


maybe we can have a video game poll later and make the finals be FORTNITE vs COD


----------



## animegod12345 (Dec 21, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> I don't hate either Kakashi or Vegeta but
> 
> If you all want a Generic MAINSTREAM finals with Kakashi vs Vegeta
> 
> ...


Replace vegeta with Ichigo


----------



## Santí (Dec 21, 2018)

Sweetcorn said:


> How did this housewife get this far?



The former ruthless killer to now dotting father and husband trope is popular.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 21, 2018)

> checks poll

> sees who Reviewing Logic voted for

> votes for the exact opposite


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 21, 2018)

Avalon said:


> > checks poll
> 
> > sees who Reviewing Logic voted for
> 
> > votes for the exact opposite


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 21, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>




I refuse to be on the same team as RevewingLogic.


----------



## Santí (Dec 21, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> I know. I didn't tag him for vote though.
> 
> You should have known rhe context before posting



If you tagged me in a voting thread and was aware of my allegiance, you may as well be complicit


----------



## Santí (Dec 21, 2018)

Hit the Badass is basically Vegeta after fighting second form Cell.

“This isn’t hard enough, let’s up the difficulty”


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 21, 2018)

" lol I mean for me now I have no hate for any of the finalists so I am fine either way "


----------



## animegod12345 (Dec 21, 2018)

So when is this thread ending


----------



## Santí (Dec 21, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> the only salty person is the one that refuses to vote for anyone I vote for
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>2018
>Still posting Naruto on NF


----------



## Blade (Dec 21, 2018)

rename the forums as dragon ball forums already 

since it has more activity than any other mainstream shonen series/section


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 21, 2018)

Sweetcorn said:


>


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 21, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> reporting for DUTY





Reviewing Logic said:


> did you check potential candidates from this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Reviewing Logic said:


> *you guys already linked this thread *but it already has a goldmine of DMC fans
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Reviewing Logic said:


> I mean Vegeta is nice and all but...
> 
> imagine...
> 
> DANTE VS GUTS FINALS





all this effort, only for Dante to still *LOSE


*


----------



## Santí (Dec 21, 2018)

Blade said:


> rename the forums as dragon ball forums already
> 
> since it has more activity than any other mainstream shonen series/section



I joke about Naruto but the NA still pulls in only like 3-5k less posts than the DB section does.

They’re still a bretty substantially sized lot.


----------



## Blade (Dec 21, 2018)

Santi said:


> I joke about Naruto but the NA still pulls in only like 3-5k less posts than the DB section does.
> 
> They’re still a bretty substantially sized lot.




i don't joke for the dragon ball forums though

the db section literally destroys them


----------



## Blade (Dec 21, 2018)

Avalon said:


> all this effort, only for Dante to still *LOSE
> 
> 
> *






as i said before



dante may cry


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Toph (Dec 21, 2018)

@Death Certificate
@Alita54 
@Yagami1211 
@Darkmatter
@Mr. Black Leg 
@Hyperion1O1
@DestinyDestroyer 

It's about time the CHAD Sparda teaches the FanZ some humility

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 21, 2018)

Avalon said:


> all this effort, only for Dante to still *LOSE
> 
> 
> *


you really want me to feel the same sorrow you felt when virgin Itachi took a hit 


this is nowhere near the same

honestly if people @ me to vote for vegeta I would've done it but @Spider-Man @ me first

still Dante is high class so me choosing who I fine dine with ain't a problem


if Dante wins it is just a cherry on top as we already got rid of that rotting corpse that was Itachi


but for you it seems you lost something more


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 21, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> you really want me to feel the same sorrow you felt when virgin Itachi took a hit



yup

i will automatically vote the opposite of you in every future poll

i want you to experience the pain and suffering that I did

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sweetcor (Dec 21, 2018)

Vegeta holding another man


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 21, 2018)

Vegeta doesn't even need both testicles to beat dante.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 21, 2018)

Avalon said:


> yup
> 
> i will automatically vote the opposite of you in every future poll
> 
> i want you to experience the pain and suffering that I did








@Avalon  : WHY @Reviewing Logic WHY!


@Reviewing Logic: I wanted to test my Power and I also wanted garbage like Itachi out of a poll of actual top class individuals



--------------


Later @Avalon voting the opposite of me in every poll


@Reviewing Logic: Silly @Avalon you don't have ENOUGH HATRED


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 21, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> @Avalon  : WHY @Reviewing Logic WHY!
> 
> 
> @Reviewing Logic: I wanted to test my Power and I also wanted garbage like Itachi out of a poll of actual top class individuals
> ...


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 21, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


>


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 21, 2018)

A land free from ITACHI


----------



## Toph (Dec 21, 2018)

Jibutters said:


> Vegeta doesn't even need both testicles to beat dante.



No

Instead Geets just needs some hairline instead to compete with Dante 

Poor Geets had it rough, not only is he under 5 feet tall, he was also born with a receding hairline

How SAD


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 21, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> A land free from ITACHI



a land free of EVERYONE reviewing logic likes losing the husbando poll


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 21, 2018)

Avalon said:


> a land free of EVERYONE reviewing logic likes losing the husbando poll


poor @Avalon 

all the left over contenders are characters I like 



*C'est vraiment charmant*


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 21, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> poor @Avalon
> 
> all the left over contenders are characters I like
> 
> ...




i like dante a lot actually, i played devil may cry 1 and devil may cry 3 after all, he's badass 

but getting revenge on you is more important


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 21, 2018)

Avalon said:


> i like dante a lot actually, i played devil may cry 1 and devil may cry 3 after all, he's badass
> 
> but getting revenge on you is more important


your revenge won't be here

there is nothing for me to lose here




Good bye @Avalon 
until we meet again


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 21, 2018)

Sweetcorn said:


> Vegeta holding another man



You don't have to be jealous about it


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 21, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> your revenge won't be here
> 
> there is nothing for me to lose here
> 
> ...




i dont ever want to meet you again, i hate you


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 21, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> No
> 
> Instead Geets just needs some hairline instead to compete with Dante
> 
> ...



This is what makes it funny when jituh beats dante into the ground without even going ssj.

Fuck dante doesn't even give the prince a battle boner


----------



## Blade (Dec 21, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> No
> 
> Instead Geets just needs some hairline instead to compete with Dante
> 
> ...











keep crying, sadman


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 21, 2018)

Santi said:


> Hit the Badass is basically Vegeta after fighting second form Cell.
> 
> “This isn’t hard enough, let’s up the difficulty”


I'm a real DMC fan then


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 21, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> No
> 
> Instead Geets just needs some hairline instead to compete with Dante
> 
> ...


----------



## Toph (Dec 21, 2018)

Blade said:


> keep crying, sadman



"Heh... Surprised you cannot beat me, Freeza? You see, while you were wasting your time playing around with Kakarot, I unlocked the greatest Saiyan power of all time! Behold, the legendary Super Calvo!"


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 21, 2018)

Dante and Vegeta vote are so close

As expected from OG Dante even in a forum where DB is a popular anime and has its own section, he is still having a close battle with the most popular DB character after Goku 

What a badass


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 21, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Dante and Vegeta vote are so close
> 
> As expected from OG Dante even in a forum where DB is a popular anime and has its own section, he is still having a close battle with the most popular DB character after Goku
> 
> What a badass


More like when dante fans tag half of the nf members to vote for dante.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 21, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> More like when dante fans tag half of the nf members to vote for dante.


Now now let's not pretend like we Dragonball fans didn't do the same for Goku Black


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 21, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Now now let's not pretend like we Dragonball fans didn't do the same for Goku Black


You are not even a dragon ball fan to begin with.

"My hit is not relevant anymore so i wont watch super anymore"

Lol


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 21, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> You are not even a dragon ball fan to begin with.
> 
> "My hit is not relevant anymore so i wont watch super anymore"
> 
> Lol


Let's be honest, Super was an extremely medicore anime and if you deny it you know you are lying

I merely stopped my time on a medicore anime 


Also I quit after Toppo was eliminated


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 21, 2018)

>Yakuza vs Corps
>Avalon vs Reveiwng logic
Man this turned out to be an amusing thread.
Keep up the good work


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 21, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Let's be honest, Super was an extremely medicore anime and if you deny it you know you are lying
> 
> I merely stopped my time on a medicore anime
> 
> ...


You werent complaining when hit was introduced and then when he got ignored you left super. 

And for me super has been great because they treat vegeta much better than they did in Z

Also in the new movie vegeta has an awesome fight and is not beaten up by broly while goku almost dies. 


Anyways hit is history he is not even the strongest in u6 anymore lol its kefla.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 21, 2018)

Courier Six said:


> >Yakuza vs Corps
> >Avalon vs Reveiwng logic
> Man this turned out to be an amusing thread.
> Keep up the good work


*Corp 

Wtf is corps.


----------



## Nataly (Dec 21, 2018)

I don't get it how people cannot understand who the winner is here and keep arguing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toph (Dec 21, 2018)

_"We are Yakuza. When your ancestors were shepherds still screwing sheep on the Mediterranean coast, ours were the crime lords of Asia." _- Lady Tanaka​


----------



## Milady (Dec 21, 2018)

Vegeta Husbando material


----------



## Stringer (Dec 21, 2018)

@Cain1234 @Divell @Dante @RavenSupreme 

noticed you were Dante fans, come rep the son of Sparda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Dec 21, 2018)

neegas


why don't you tag the banned members to vote for dante too?


----------



## Divell (Dec 21, 2018)

Murphy said:


> @Cain1234 @Divell @Dante @RavenSupreme
> 
> noticed you were Dante fans, come rep the son of Sparda


Fuck yeah. Son of Sparda. Sorry my liege, but Dante is better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Dec 21, 2018)

Divell said:


> Fuck yeah. Son of Sparda. Sorry my liege, but Dante is better.


good man, knew you wouldn't disappoint


----------



## Stringer (Dec 21, 2018)

Blade said:


> neegas
> 
> 
> why don't you tag the banned members to vote for dante too?


can't hear you right now brother, too busy digging a grave


----------



## Divell (Dec 21, 2018)

Murphy said:


> can't hear you right now brother, too busy digging a grave


4 more points. Lets do it. Only 4 extra accounts to create and that's it.


----------



## Blade (Dec 21, 2018)

Murphy said:


> can't hear you right now brother, too busy digging a grave





i can't hear ya clearly, lad







do you got stomach pains?


----------



## El Hit (Dec 21, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> _"We are Yakuza. When your ancestors were shepherds still screwing sheep on the Mediterranean coast, ours were the crime lords of Asia." _- Lady Tanaka​


bunch of nerds


----------



## Stringer (Dec 21, 2018)

Blade said:


> i can't hear ya clearly, lad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 21, 2018)

@Murphy @Spider-Man

My thoughts looking at the voting right now:

All of these thoughts running through my head
I'm on fire, veins burning red
Frustration is getting bigger
Bang, bang, bang
Pull my Devil Trigger


----------



## Toph (Dec 21, 2018)

@Blu-ray 
@Mikon 
@Zef 
@Seraphiel 
@Lucaniel 

@Santoryu I think it's about time to repay the favour for the battle against Goku Black


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 21, 2018)

You guys are still arguing over this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Tri (Dec 21, 2018)

@Kinjin yo I accidentally voted for Dante 

My vote’s for the prince

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 21, 2018)

Blade said:


> neegas
> 
> 
> why don't you tag the banned members to vote for dante too?



@Brandon Lee


----------



## Toph (Dec 21, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> You guys are still arguing over this.



This is more than just a poll

This is a declaration of war against the Corps and the FanZ

They used to be the Guardians of the Forums, they stood up for everything that is good

But they became greedy, money got to the best of them

They destroyed everything good and beautiful and instead promoted everything that is rotten

Most importantly, they lost the HEART

This calls for a revolution, and I shall sacrifice myself and my sanity to restore the balance of the forums once more


----------



## MShadows (Dec 21, 2018)

Lol, what a bunch of shitty drama.


Vegeta will stand tall

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 21, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> This is more than just a poll
> 
> This is a declaration of war against the Corps and the FanZ
> 
> ...


----------



## Blade (Dec 21, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> This is more than just a poll
> 
> This is a declaration of war against the Corps and the FanZ
> 
> ...





and the award of the most mental nf user






goes to sadman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Dec 21, 2018)

Blade said:


> and the award of the most mental nf user
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blade (Dec 21, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


>






that's sadman's new suit, from now on


----------



## Stringer (Dec 21, 2018)

lmao Spidey, I told you not to post about that shit


----------



## MShadows (Dec 21, 2018)

Blade said:


> that's sadman's new suit, from now on


He's going through the edgy phase right now


----------



## Blade (Dec 21, 2018)

MShadows said:


> He's going through the edgy phase right now


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 21, 2018)

This is going to be a close one, but I’ll leave a vote to Vegeta as he is the prince of all Saiyans.


----------



## Toph (Dec 21, 2018)

Murphy said:


> lmao Spidey, I told you not to post about that shit



It's all good, I'm having a blast, prolly the longest time I had some fun in this forum. Shits got boring the past few months 

This thread reminds me of back in the days when Super just started airing and the Church of Hit was still a thing. I miss those days when Hit and Vegeta fans would banter


----------



## Blade (Dec 21, 2018)

even if dante wins


the dante stanz should be ashamed


cuz tagging 80% of the forum, in order to spite vegeta shows what pests you actually are


beyond beta levels even


----------



## Toph (Dec 21, 2018)

2016 was the golden age of the DB section and this niggy right here was the best thing to happen in Super

@Shiba D. Inu
@Hit The Badass


----------



## Stringer (Dec 21, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> It's all good, I'm having a blast, prolly the longest time I had some fun in this forum. Shits got boring the past few months
> 
> This thread reminds me of back in the days when Super just started airing and the Church of Hit was still a thing. I miss those days when Hit and Vegeta fans would banter


man, some of the best memes came out during that time period 

most of the time I would just sit back and enjoy myself as each party dug a knife into the other's throat

the Church of Hit was fun while it lasted


----------



## Blacku (Dec 22, 2018)

@Spider-Man tried to acquire the sauce, but instead, he got lost in it.

Sad!


----------



## MShadows (Dec 22, 2018)

Black Otaku said:


> @Spider-Man tried to acquire the sauce, but instead, he got lost in it.
> 
> Sad!


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 22, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> 2016 was the golden age of the DB section and this niggy right here was the best thing to happen in Super
> 
> @Shiba D. Inu
> @Hit The Badass


Hitto....

They did him dirty


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 22, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> This is more than just a poll
> 
> This is a declaration of war against the Corps and the FanZ
> 
> ...


The corp has disbanded 

Ask your leader @God Movement 

I defeated him and he grovelled on his knees for me to spare the rest of the corp.

You are now owned by the library


----------



## JoJo (Dec 22, 2018)

where's the thing that shows the entire tourney?


----------



## Blacku (Dec 22, 2018)

@Amatérasu’s Son


What are your thoughts on this match


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 22, 2018)

This is closer then I expected it would be guess I’ll wait a bit before voting leaning towards veggie atm though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 22, 2018)

62-61 


@Avalon change your vote pls


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 22, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> 62-61
> 
> 
> @Avalon change your vote pls


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 22, 2018)

There's no unvote option. 

@Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Garcher (Dec 22, 2018)

Avalon said:


>


where's my rep 

btw, is the alley podcast worth watching? I just listened to a short part about Santi being Foreskin


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 22, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> where's my rep



havent repped anyone after you know what happened with the staff, ill start again now 

ya


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 22, 2018)

Avalon said:


> There's no unvote option.
> 
> @Shiba D. Inu


You can ask a mod to do that Kappa

But i doubt you will do that


----------



## Sweetcor (Dec 22, 2018)

Dante one vote behind. They sweating now hehehehe


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Murphy said:


> can't hear you right now brother, too busy digging a grave


Is that pewdiepie?


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 22, 2018)

Avalon said:


> There's no unvote option.
> 
> @Shiba D. Inu


@Kinjin


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 22, 2018)

Courier Six said:


> @Kinjin



I'm not changing my vote.


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 22, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I'm not changing my vote.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 22, 2018)

Seiko said:


> i wish to change my vote to Dante


and so does Ava

@Kinjin


----------



## Blacku (Dec 22, 2018)

@Tri would also like to change his vote

@Kinjin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Dec 22, 2018)

I change my vote  as well




































just fucking with you guys
still team Vegeta


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 22, 2018)

Idk wtf is going on but that poll...


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 22, 2018)

JoJo said:


> where's the thing that shows the entire tourney?


2

There were also preliminaries, so initially over 150 characters have participated.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I'm not changing my vote.





Shiba D. Inu said:


> and so does Ava
> 
> @Kinjin


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> 2
> 
> There were also preliminaries, so in total over 150 characters have participated.


Looks so organized


----------



## Divell (Dec 22, 2018)

20 more people voted and this shit is still with Vegeta winning for 3 point. 

The fuck?


----------



## Toph (Dec 22, 2018)

Divell said:


> 20 more people voted and this shit is still with Vegeta winning for 3 point.
> 
> The fuck?



It's all good, even if Geets is taking the lead at the moment, we still got the upper hand against the FanZ 

“Let your plans be dark and impenetrable as night, and when you move, fall like a thunderbolt.” - Sun Tzu

We just need some final push, then Dante will be the victor of this match


@Naruto
@Death Certificate
@Drake
@Dean Ambrose 

Pull your devil trigger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 22, 2018)

This was always going to be next to impossible for Dante to win, I mean it's fucking Vegeta he's up against.That's why I don't really care since I like Vegeta too. 

The only reason I went out of my way to get Dante votes in his last match was because it was against Aizen and I was offended by the idea Dante was going to lose to fucking Aizen at one point.

The idea that Aizen, Itachi, Kakashi etc. Made it so far but much better characters from their own series like Jiraiya, Might Gai, Shunsui Kyouraku are nowhere to be found is baffling to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2018)

This party is getting CRAAAAAZY!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Six (Dec 22, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> This was always going to be next to impossible for Dante to win, I mean it's fucking Vegeta he's up against.That's why I don't really care since I like Vegeta too.
> 
> The only reason I went out of my way to get Dante votes in his last match was because it was against Aizen and I was offended by the idea Dante was going to lose to fucking Aizen at one point.
> 
> The idea that Aizen, Itachi, Kakashi etc. Made it so far but much better characters from their own series like Jiraiya, Might Gai, Shunsui Kyouraku are nowhere to be found is baffling to me.


You kill the fun and sport of all of this when/if you have to tag half the forum to vote for your guy. Hillary


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 22, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> The idea that Aizen, Itachi, Kakashi etc. Made it so far but much better characters from their own series like Jiraiya, Might Gai, Shunsui Kyouraku are nowhere to be found is baffling to me.


Cause this is supposed to be a husbando tournament, ugly characters won't make it that far


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 22, 2018)

Black Otaku said:


> @Amatérasu’s Son
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on this match





As if there was a question 

My Vote goes to the Prince of All Saiyans Once Again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toph (Dec 22, 2018)

Don't hide @Santoryu I know you're here

Remember who brought Kakashi to the semi-finals


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 22, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> Cause this is supposed to be a husbando tournament, ugly characters won't make it that far




Get the fuck out of here with this nonsense, pretty much everyone has been voting based on which character they like better, almost no one has brought up attractiveness when making their decision.


----------



## Karma (Dec 22, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Don't hide @Santoryu I know you're here
> 
> Remember who brought Kakashi to the semi-finals


He's to bussy bracing himself for that L Guts is gonna give Cuckashi


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 22, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> Get the fuck out of here with this nonsense, pretty much everyone has been voting based on which character they like better, almost no one has brought up attractiveness when making their decision.


That's where I question why call it husbando tournament then. Name it something else. And I don't frequent here so


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 22, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> That's where I question why call it husbando tournament then. Name it something else. And I don't frequent here so



I don't know, I didn't name it.

I only found out about it when I was linked to the Goku Black vs Byakuya thread.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 22, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> That's where I question why call it husbando tournament then. Name it something else. And I don't frequent here so


So as a Husbando Tournament is the goal to pick who would be the best Husband?



Adamant soul said:


> I don't know, I didn't name it.
> 
> I only found out about it when I was linked to the Goku Black vs Byakuya thread.


The same.


----------



## Toph (Dec 22, 2018)

Luck said:


> He's to bussy bracing himself for that L Guts is gonna give Cuckashi



It's all good, only a character of high quality such as Guts gets the privilege to defeat Kakashi 

Kakashi will take his loss with dignity, for he is a beautiful human being


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 22, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> The idea that Aizen, Itachi, Kakashi etc. Made it so far but much better characters from their own series like Jiraiya, Might Gai, Shunsui Kyouraku are nowhere to be found is baffling to me.


Kyouraku lost to Law while Jiraiya lost to Vash in the group stage. Gai was in fact not in the tourney at all.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 22, 2018)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> So as a Husbando Tournament is the goal to pick who would be the best Husband?
> 
> 
> The same.


when you guys vote for example a waifu tournament how do you guys judge then?


----------



## Toph (Dec 22, 2018)

I see more FanZ are slowly starting to emerge

Looks like I have to take extreme measures to achieve my goal


This calls for


A sacrifice​


----------



## Dante (Dec 22, 2018)

dragon ball SUCKS


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 22, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Kyouraku lost to Law



How did that happen?


> Jiraiya lost to Vash in the group stage.



Vash is at least a genuinely good character in his own right so I'll accept that.


> Gai was in fact not in the tourney at all.



Da fuck why not? Kakashi's in but not his rival and the legit best character in Naruto (along with Rock Lee)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 22, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> when you guys vote for example a waifu tournament how do you guys judge then?


Yeah that's logical I guess. 

I still stand by my picks.



Spider-Man said:


> I see more FanZ are slowly starting to emerge
> 
> Looks like I have to take extreme measures to achieve my goal
> 
> ...





Don't bring that thing into this.

Unless you're going to sacrifice Griffith which is cool.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 22, 2018)

This tournament was actually intended as a popularity poll from the very beginning. People like Jiren, Toppo, Frieza and Piccolo were nominated so go figure lol. Just check the OP of this thread: 

Before anyone asks, I took over as the host of this as Sassy got busy.


----------



## Karma (Dec 22, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Frieza


Freeza has an unsettling amount of female fans.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 22, 2018)

@Mali @Vault @~Gesy~ @Action Hero @Dante @Cain1234

thank you all for coming through

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 22, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> This tournament was actually intended as a popularity poll from the very beginning. People like Jiren, Toppo, Frieza and Piccolo were nominated so go figure lol. Just check the OP of this thread:
> 
> Before anyone asks, I took over as the host of this as Sassy got busy.


>OP has a bunch of bishis  so yeah, husbando themed tournament decided by popularity vote is my impression.

Well thanks for explaining I think the quaterfinals have solid characters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 22, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> How did that happen?






> Vash is at least a genuinely good character in his own right so I'll accept that.




Spike later came off victorious against both Vash and Law.


----------



## Karma (Dec 22, 2018)

Luck said:


> Freeza has an unsettling amount of female fans.


Just look at this one


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 22, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Don't hide @Santoryu I know you're here
> 
> Remember who brought Kakashi to the semi-finals



Honestly, most the people I would tag would vote for Vegeta.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 22, 2018)

these two character's thread pretty much reflects their quality 

happy with the finalists we ended up with


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 22, 2018)

Luck said:


> Freeza has an unsettling amount of female fans.



Odder still since by the original English Dub I thought he was a chick. Or that they'd made a mistake.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Luck said:


> Just look at this one


I sent her a drawing of frieza and she showed it to everyone on her youtube live stream the next day youtube deleted the video


----------



## Stringer (Dec 22, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> I sent her a drawing of frieza and she showed it to everyone on her youtube live stream the next day youtube deleted the video


lmao trying to smash that pussy? not something I would be proud of


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Murphy said:


> lmao trying to smash that pussy? not something I would be proud of


No i live in europe lol


----------



## Toph (Dec 22, 2018)

@Zensuki @Reviewing Logic @Ignition

Gather the reinforcements, this cannot go fly, the FanZ are slowly growing stronger in number

I do not care what happens in the progress, do whatever it takes to stalemate them

And if that works to no avail

Then destroy them​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> @Zensuki @Reviewing Logic @Ignition
> 
> Gather the reinforcements, this cannot go fly, the FanZ are slowly growing stronger in number
> 
> ...


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 22, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> @Zensuki @Reviewing Logic @Ignition
> 
> Gather the reinforcements, this cannot go fly, the FanZ are slowly growing stronger in number
> 
> ...


oh GOD what have you DONE!


----------



## God Movement (Dec 22, 2018)

Looking good. The Corp mascot is winning, despite the various haters and enemies we have (geeky mods and otherwise). The Prince will win.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Naruto (Dec 22, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> It's all good, even if Geets is taking the lead at the moment, we still got the upper hand against the FanZ
> 
> “Let your plans be dark and impenetrable as night, and when you move, fall like a thunderbolt.” - Sun Tzu
> 
> ...



I don't understand the criteria used in this tournament 

I remember nominating some dudes I thought would legitimately make good husbands 

Dante has never had an actual relationship, only implied flings at best.

Vegeta is a terrible husband and father (better father than Goku is not saying much). I haven't seen Super.

Dante is hotter so I guess he wins? Slim pickings IMO. How did these two make it so far? No way women are voting in these things


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 22, 2018)

Admittedly I don't know much about Law but Shunsui getting only 9 votes is all kinds of bullshit. 

One of the best HST characters by far and he gets knocked out immediately.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 22, 2018)

Naruto said:


> I don't understand the criteria used in this tournament
> 
> I remember nominating some dudes I thought would legitimately make good husbands
> 
> ...


Vegeta in Super changed alot to being a dotting father

first few episodes he went on Holidays with Trunks and Bulma

when Bulma was pregnant with Bra he stayed and said he wasn't going to go training with Goku even though Goku pleaded for him to go (stating that she is just pregnant and he wasn't there when Goten got born)




So far criteria wise I would say  GUTS is the best husbando candidate since his whole thing is protecting and taking care of Casca


----------



## Toph (Dec 22, 2018)

You're confident now

But you were breaking a sweat before when Dante almost caught up with the monkey

So I wouldn't boast too soon, the tables can easily get turned on the Yakuza's favour​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NW (Dec 22, 2018)

If Dante loses to any DB character


----------



## Karma (Dec 22, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> So far criteria wise I would say GUTS is the best husbando candidate since his whole thing is protecting and taking care of Casca


There was that 1 time he bite her breast tho


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 22, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> Admittedly I don't know much about Law


Law da GOAT


----------



## Indra (Dec 22, 2018)

Veggiegoat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Six (Dec 22, 2018)

Fusion said:


> If Dante loses to any DB character


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Naruto said:


> I don't understand the criteria used in this tournament
> 
> I remember nominating some dudes I thought would legitimately make good husbands
> 
> ...


Have you watched Dragon ball Z or super?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 22, 2018)

Luck said:


> There was that 1 time he bite her breast tho


Bonus service

no extra charge


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 22, 2018)

Naruto said:


> I don't understand the criteria used in this tournament
> 
> I remember nominating some dudes I thought would legitimately make good husbands
> 
> ...



Vegeta has been an evolving character throughout Dragon Ball. Ever since he snapped when Trunks was killed by Cell. I think he had to realize for himself that he actually did care about Trunks and Bulma. This guy went ape shit on Beerus of all people when he slapped Bulma, he's a better husband and father than you think.



Reviewing Logic said:


> Vegeta in Super changed alot to being a dotting father
> 
> first few episodes he went on Holidays with Trunks and Bulma
> 
> when Bulma was pregnant with Bra he stayed and said he wasn't going to go training with Goku even though Goku pleaded for him to go (stating that she is just pregnant and he wasn't there when Goten got born)





Goku as far as actual husbandship goes is wild trash, Chi Chi could only enjoy being in that marriage because she's crazy to start with.



> So far criteria wise I would say  GUTS is the best husbando candidate since his whole thing is protecting and taking care of Casca



Indeed. Of the people in this immediate discussion, definitely.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

He blew himself up for bulma and trunks and people say he is not a good husband lmao.


----------



## NW (Dec 22, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Bonus service
> 
> no extra charge


----------



## Stringer (Dec 22, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> No i live in europe lol


i don't know, distance is not an obstacle for a man looking to spread his genes

NF is a prime example


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 22, 2018)

UUUUuuumm



So Dante is quite close to Vegeta oh man maybe he might catch up


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Murphy said:


> i don't know, distance is not an obstacle for a man looking to spread his genes
> 
> NF is a prime example


Yeah the distance isnt an obstacle my dick is made of majin buu it can stretch all the way to her bed.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 22, 2018)

@Naruto 

being the video game enthusiast you are I'm pretty sure you like Dante more


----------



## Toph (Dec 22, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> people say he is not a good husband



Didn't Vegeta admit he neglected Trunks until his Majin midlife crisis

IIRC he also gave zero shits about Dr. Gero using baby Trunks and Bulma as target practice, to the point Mirai Trunks has to save his mother and past self

He's a better father than Goku now, but that's not much to say tbqh


----------



## Stringer (Dec 22, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Yeah the distance isnt an obstacle my dick is made of majin buu it can stretch all the way to her bed.


I like how you went from denying it to going balls deep in it 


good man


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Didn't Vegeta admit he neglected Trunks until his Majin midlife crisis
> 
> IIRC he also gave zero shits about Dr. Gero using baby Trunks and Bulma as target practice, to the point Mirai Trunks has to save his mother and past self
> 
> He's a better father than Goku now, but that's not much to say tbqh


Vegeta also came to earth to kill everyone. 

He is the most developed character in all dragon ball


----------



## Naruto (Dec 22, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Have you watched Dragon ball Z or super?



I've watched DB, Z and GT.

Vegeta has some key moments in Z in which he shows signs of improving as a father figure and actually caring about Trunks, but nothing that shows him being a good partner to Bulma. I've heard tell that this happens in Super but since I haven't watched it yet, I wouldn't know.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Murphy said:


> I like how you went from denying it to going balls deep in it
> 
> 
> good man


What are you talking about. If you like her then you can have her. 

Tag her to vote for dante while you're at it.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Naruto said:


> I've watched DB, Z and GT.
> 
> Vegeta has some key moments in Z in which he shows signs of improving as a father figure and actually caring about Trunks, but nothing that shows him being a good partner to Bulma. I've heard tell that this happens in Super but since I haven't watched it yet, I wouldn't know.


In super he is more protective towards her and its implied that the two love each other.

After cell saga vegeta did love her. He refused to do fusion until goku brought up bulma. He also blew himself up against majin buu saying he did it for trunks, bulma and goku.

The show isnt about relationships though so they cant focus on how romantic vegeta is towards bulma.


Also if you like vegeta you will see that in super  he is being treated much better than he was in z.


----------



## Toph (Dec 22, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Vegeta also came to earth to kill everyone.



I mean so did Piccolo 

But nobody would call him daddy of the year for being more involved in Gohan's childhood than Goku

Heck the first time they met the niggy threw him at a mountain 

I think the best DB daddies are Krillin and Gohan



> He is the most developed character in all dragon ball



Sure I don't think anyone argues against  that

But he was a lot more entertaining in Namek tho


----------



## Naruto (Dec 22, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> After cell saga vegeta did love her. He refused to do fusion until goku brought up bulma.



I forgot about this.



Prince Vegeta said:


> Also if you like vegeta you will see that in super  he is being treated much better than he was in z.



Cell saga ruined Vegeta, unpopular opinion I hold. Buu saga made him interesting again, but Saiyan/Frieza saga Vegeta was a cunning individual who picked his battles, sneak attacking motherfuckers on Namek for zenkai boosts and trying to steal the immortality wish so he could take on Frieza. This Vegeta also spent more time within those two seasons being a legit threat as opposed to second banana.

Cell saga Vegeta was stupid as fuck and every poor decision he made was justified with "pride".

Anyway none of this is relevant for husbando stuff, just needed to vent


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Naruto said:


> I forgot about this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He also refuses to do fusion in the new broly movie until goku brings up bulma.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 22, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> I mean so did Piccolo
> 
> But nobody would call him daddy of the year for being more involved in Gohan's childhood than Goku
> 
> ...



Actually there are still plenty of people who would call Piccolo daddy of the year. Shit even Gohan was rocking his colors between Cell Saga and getting the Mystic Power Up. That was immediately after spending an uninterrupted year with Goku. 

And for the record, throwing Gohan at that mountain is actually verifiable environment abuse. Damn shame about that mountain.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 22, 2018)

No spoilerinos


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2018)

dante may cry - pull my nerd trigger edition


----------



## Toph (Dec 22, 2018)

Blade said:


> dante may cry - pull my nerd trigger edition



Devils never cry brother

Especially not a CHAD like Dante

Not like a certain monkey I know of


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2018)

dante shall never surrender, right?




















neega plz


----------



## Toph (Dec 22, 2018)

@oMeGa1904
@Rifulofthewest
@The Orange Hokage
@Godaime Tsunade
@Alita54
@Bookworm

My comrades we've taken down the calamity that is Itachi together

Now let us take down Vegeta together, overthrow the FanZ and make this a finale like none other

The Black Swordsman Vs The Son of Sparda

GAR Overload

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Fusion said:


> If Dante loses to any DB character




Start with changing your username lol


----------



## Toph (Dec 22, 2018)

Fusion said:


> If Dante loses to any DB character



Narutoforums is not ready for the high levels of testosterone my brother 

Not even Spike fucking Spiegel managed to make it to the quarter finals


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Devils never cry brother
> 
> Especially not a CHAD like Dante
> 
> Not like a certain monkey I know of


Those pics perfectly describe your pitiful state right now.

You must be thinking why the fuck is vegeta still winning despite begging everyone and their mother to vote for dante


----------



## Toph (Dec 22, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Those pics perfectly describe your pitiful state right now.
> 
> You must be thinking why the fuck is vegeta still winning despite begging everyone and their mother to vote for dante



Quite the contrary my friend, I am well aware that Vegeta will most likely dominate this battle

After all, this forum has been suffering an overload of FanZ

Which is why I embark upon this journey to cleanse everything and restore the balance

So I am not incensed nor do I feel any ill will against Vegeta at the time being, for that is not what Sun Tzu has taught me

_“It is the unemotional, reserved, calm, detached warrior who wins, not the hot head seeking vengeance and not the ambitious seeker of fortune.” - _Sun Tzu, The Art of War

I do find it ironic that you poke fun of me or my comrades for calling upon reinforcements


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Quite the contrary my friend, I am well aware that Vegeta will most likely dominate this battle
> 
> After all, this forum has been suffering an overload of FanZ
> 
> ...


Good one its within the db section i dont tag people from other sections do i? Nor do i tag anyone in this thread lol


And damn does my set look good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2018)

> calling reinforcements


neega tags 80% of the forum, probably even banned posters too


----------



## Toph (Dec 22, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Good one its within the db section i dont tag people from other sections do i? Nor do i tag anyone in this thread hlol



Perhaps not

But instead you called upon the reinforcements on one of the most active sections where the general populace migrated to which is as machiavellian as it comes

So we are both on equal footing here


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 22, 2018)

@Blade  is too cocky


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> @Blade  is too cocky


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 22, 2018)

it was probably too good to be true for it to be Dante vs Guts 

Dante is quite close though an upset can still happen


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Perhaps not
> 
> But instead you called upon the reinforcements on one of the most active sections where the general populace migrated to which is as machiavellian as it comes
> 
> So we are both on equal footing here


You can say that when you see me tag a list of people thats as long as yours.


----------



## Toph (Dec 22, 2018)

I am not incensed that Vegeta will likely be the victor of this match nor should you Lieutenant @Reviewing Logic, after all, it takes a hundred to thousands of battles to come out victorious

The Corp may win this battle, but the war is far from over

For the time being, this match is nothing but a test to see whom will pledge loyalty to whom

“If you know the enemy and know yourself, you need not fear the result of a hundred battles. If you know yourself but not the enemy, for every victory gained you will also suffer a defeat. If you know neither the enemy nor yourself, you will succumb in every battle.” - Sun Tzu, The Art of War


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 22, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> I am not incensed that Vegeta will likely be the victor of this match nor should you Lieutenant @Reviewing Logic, after all, it takes a hundred to thousands of battles to come out victorious
> 
> The Corp may win this battle, but the war is far from over
> 
> ...


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Dec 22, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> @Blade  is too cocky



We'll see how long that confidence of his as well as the Corps' luck will last against Zoro

Or if their precious monkey is lucky and makes it to the finals, 

He'll have to face the Yakuza's trump card, 

Guts


----------



## Six (Dec 22, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> it was probably too good to be true for it to be Dante vs Guts
> 
> Dante is quite close though an upset can still happen


You guys done calling in the entire forum? Why not try. Narutobase and then the entirety of Reddit.


----------



## Six (Dec 22, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


>


Talk about yikes @Zensuki


----------



## Toph (Dec 22, 2018)

Snake said:


> Narutobase and then the entirety of Reddit.



Good idea as a matter of fact! Perhaps once the WarZ is over, there is a place for you within the Yakuza, after all, we do not discriminate, we welcome everyone with open arms 

[Summons r/DevilMayCry]


----------



## Karma (Dec 22, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> [Summons r/DevilMayCry]


Feel free to summon all 20 thousand subscribers, but I'll have you know Vegeta's power level is 9X that


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 22, 2018)

Snake said:


> You guys done calling in the entire forum? Why not try. Narutobase and then the entirety of Reddit.


I don't see why not

a strategy against a juggernaut like Vegeta that transcends anime seems reasonable


----------



## NW (Dec 22, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Start with changing your username lol


"Fusion" is not exclusive to DB.

Also I never said I disliked DB. But Dante is dat boi.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 22, 2018)

I mean these finals is more so who you like more

not who you dislike


trash boi Itachi is gone so what does it matter 
@Avalon


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> I don't see why not
> 
> a strategy against a juggernaut like Vegeta that transcends anime seems reasonable



Can't blame you for being so desperate


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 22, 2018)

Also Dante is cool

guns, sword, demon, pizza?

come on


----------



## Action Hero (Dec 22, 2018)

Kinda wish I didn't get tagged to vote for this thread. Now I gotta see this balding, player 2 manlet beat my boi Dante


----------



## Sweetcor (Dec 22, 2018)

This shit is rigged


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 22, 2018)

Vegeta is great and all..but only a few match dante's HOF tier badassery

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Six (Dec 22, 2018)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Vegeta is great and all..but only a few match dante's HOF tier badassery


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Sweetcorn said:


> This shit is rigged


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Sweetcor (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2018)

Sweetcorn said:


> This shit is rigged


----------



## animegod12345 (Dec 22, 2018)

@Majin Lu @Kinjin @Aries @Avalon 
Vote for vegeta


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

animegod12345 said:


> @Majin Lu @Kinjin @Aries @Avalon
> Vote for vegeta


You're a few centuries late


----------



## animegod12345 (Dec 22, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> You're a few centuries late


Why did they vote?


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 22, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> @Fiona
> @White Wolf
> @Bontakun
> @Pocalypse
> @BlueDemon



wtf is this shit poll 

Dante obviously. Dante has everything better than Vegetable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> wtf is this shit poll
> 
> Dante obviously. Dante has everything better than Vegetable


 

Can dante even fly


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 22, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Can dante even fly



Vegeta is a huge meathead

Dante is swagger incarnate


----------



## Toph (Dec 22, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> wtf is this shit poll
> 
> Dante obviously. Dante has everything better than Vegetable



You're late fam the FanZ and Corps are on the loose 

Dante is about to lose to some manlet with a receding hairline 



Prince Vegeta said:


> Can dante even fly



Can Vegeta rip a motorcycle in half and use it as a weapon?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 22, 2018)

Guess ima vote Vegeta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> You're late fam the FanZ and Corps are on the loose
> 
> Dante is about to lose to some manlet with a receding hairline
> 
> ...


Vegeta can casually destroy a universe including that motorcycle and dante.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 22, 2018)

Ladies and gentlemen of the court: Exhibit A

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2018)

''b-b-b-but dante can do combos with his motorcycle''



and vegeta punches hakai balls away, which can erase universal characters


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 22, 2018)

Dante better sit down when he pees.


----------



## Toph (Dec 22, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Vegeta can casually destroy a universe including that motorcycle and dante.



Leave it to the FanZ to turn this into a power level debate 

Even Gohan can destroy a universe and he's a bitchmade 

It ain't bout how strong you are, it's about how you exhibit your swagger

And in the swagger department, Dante >>> DB universe


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Leave it to the FanZ to turn this into a power level debate
> 
> Even Gohan can destroy a universe and he's a bitchmade
> 
> ...


Youre the one who asked if vegeta can rip a motorcycle as if that's anything impressive lol

And why would he use it as a weapon when he can deal more damage with his bare hand.


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Dec 22, 2018)

Thank god vegeta is winning.

We need more respect for og manly anime like berserk,hokuto no shinken, dragonball,(jojo anime is not that old not counting the ova but it properly homages hokuto no shinken)

Instead of this new age cliche: "Hi I'm a cliche laidback or grumpy guy or girl in a  dark trenchcoat with swords and guns fighing off monsters"

They started the edgelordism.

They are not bad but thier rightfull place is below true manlyness in wich conflicts are solved with your fists and a basic sword and energy attacks not some trillion weapons solely for the sake of combos.


----------



## Toph (Dec 22, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Youre the one who asked if vegeta can rip a motorcycle as if that's anything impressive lol
> 
> And why would he use it as a weapon when he can deal more damage with his bare hand.



Leave it to the FanZ by comparing the powers behind Dante's attack to Geets ki blasts 

Never said it's more impressive to rip a motorcycle in half than busting a universe 

But is definitely more cooler than generic punches and ki blasts while moving all over the screen


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Leave it to the FanZ by comparing the powers behind Dante's attack to Geets ki blasts
> 
> Never said it's more impressive to rip a motorcycle in half than busting a universe
> 
> But is definitely more cooler than generic punches and ki blasts while moving all over the screen


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2018)

when vegeta fights zoro in the next round


sad-man will tag members from the millennium forums as well


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Even the desperate plea from tagging the entire forum isn't enough for Dante. 

Vegeta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2018)

Millón Vasto said:


> Thank god vegeta is winning.
> 
> We need more respect for og manly anime like berserk,hokuto no shinken, dragonball,(jojo anime is not that old not counting the ova but it properly homages hokuto no shinken)
> 
> ...





db, hokuto no ken, street fighter, jjba, berserk, hajime no ippo, grappler baki, ashita no joe, etc


will always be examples of super testosterone and manliness


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Dec 22, 2018)

Blade said:


> db, hokuto no ken, street fighter, jjba, berserk, hajime no ippo, grappler baki, ashita no joe, etc
> 
> 
> will always be examples of super testosterone and manliness



Exatly.

These newage kind of anime are the equivelant of incel schoolshooters son.


----------



## Toph (Dec 22, 2018)

Now that you mention Zoro... 

[Summons ArlongPark, Orojackson and Milleniumforums]


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Even the desperate plea from tagging the entire forum isn't enough for Dante.
> 
> Vegeta


He has already made a new text document and tagged everyone 

He is just waiting for kinjin to make the thread so he can copy & paste


----------



## El Hit (Dec 22, 2018)

Keep calling more,


Blade said:


> db, hokuto no ken, street fighter, jjba, berserk, hajime no ippo, grappler baki, ashita no joe, etc
> 
> 
> will always be examples of super testosterone and manliness


Goku, vegeta, cell, broly , Kenshiro, raoh, souther, shuu, toki, Ryu, Ken , Bison, Akuma, Sagat, Guile, Jotaro, Joseph, Jonathan, Josuke, Dio, Avdol, Kakyoin, Wamuu, esidisi, von stroheim, rohan, iggy, Baki, Yujiro, Doppo, Retsu, Jack hammer, Shibukawa, Oliva, Speck, Hanayama damn I can not even write all the guys that destroy dante in manliness from those series it would take too much time.


----------



## Toph (Dec 22, 2018)

You all fought valiantly like true soldiers and the results of this battle did not shake my resolve, nor shall it shake yours

Instead, let us learn from our loss, after all, Sun Tzu taught the Yakuza it takes a hundreds to thousands of battles to win a war

"A coward dies a thousand times before his death, but the valiant taste of death but once. It seems to me most strange that men should fear, seeing that death, a necessary end, will come when it will come." - William Shakespeare

For the time being, it is not time to die yet, we've gathered sufficient information on who'll pledge loyalty to the Yakuza and who to the Corps


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 22, 2018)

animegod12345 said:


> @Majin Lu @Kinjin @Aries @Avalon
> Vote for vegeta


I voted already. Day 1.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 22, 2018)

Tbh i was going to vote the winner of this poll regardless who win

But seeing how toxic Vegeta fans are, I might not vote for him at all in next poll


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Tbh i was going to vote the winner of this poll regardless who win
> 
> But seeing how toxic Vegeta fans are, I might not vote for him at all in next poll


Hit is coming to dragon ball heroes lol


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 22, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Hit is coming to dragon ball heroes lol


Yeah saw him losing to wannabe fakeass Dante and Vergil clones while Kefla saves him 

Fuck Toyotaro and his wanker fans


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 22, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Leave it to the FanZ to turn this into a power level debate
> 
> Even Gohan can destroy a universe and he's a bitchmade
> 
> ...




Ladies and gentlemen - exhibit B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 22, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Tbh i was going to vote the winner of this poll regardless who win
> 
> But seeing how toxic Vegeta fans are, I might not vote for him at all in next poll


Come and be toxic with us, brother


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Yeah saw him losing to wannabe fakeass Dante and Vergil clones while Kefla saves him
> 
> Fuck Toyotaro and his wanker fans


It has nothing to do with toyo lol

He writes the manga dbh  is something else


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MShadows (Dec 22, 2018)

Gotta love how the Dante fans turned this into some personal war. The Vegeta fans couldn't care less about silly things like that, we're just here to vote for our favorite regardless of who the opposing side might be.

This is not personal. This is just business.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Toph (Dec 22, 2018)

Pilaf said:


> Ladies and gentlemen - exhibit B



I said exhibiting _swagger_

Not dressing up like a Slavic


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 22, 2018)

Seems like 9 people accidently voted for vegeta


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Dec 22, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> I said exhibiting _swagger_
> 
> Not dressing up like a Slavic




Yeah u talk as if that is a bad thing u filty capitalist scum!!


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2018)

''dante? never heard of her, is she a dragon quest character?''


----------



## Blacku (Dec 22, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Tbh i was going to vote the winner of this poll regardless who win
> 
> But seeing how toxic Vegeta fans are, I might not vote for him at all in next poll



You'd rather vote for Zoro ?


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Tbh i was going to vote the winner of this poll regardless who win
> 
> But seeing how toxic Vegeta fans are, I might not vote for him at all in next poll





vote for hit


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> You all fought valiantly like true soldiers and the results of this battle did not shake my resolve, nor shall it shake yours
> 
> Instead, let us learn from our loss, after all, Sun Tzu taught the Yakuza it takes a hundreds to thousands of battles to win a war
> 
> ...


Already accepting defeat ?

That's weak.


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Already accepting defeat ?
> 
> That's weak.





dante isn't saiya people, after all


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> We'll see how long that confidence of his as well as the Corps' luck will last against Zoro
> 
> Or if their precious monkey is lucky and makes it to the finals,
> 
> ...



Do whatever you like  Ghos


----------



## Toph (Dec 22, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Already accepting defeat ?
> 
> That's weak.



Well since you asked for it

@Darkmatter
@DeathTheBeast
@mikeyman75
@Zef
@Death Certificate
@CrossTheHorizon
@Voyeur
@Gunstarvillain
@NostalgiaFan
@Erkan12

Come and join Team Dante

We've also got pizza, homemade and freshly baked from the stove

@Milliardo think you can help a brother out? It will be for a good cause


----------



## MShadows (Dec 22, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> @Erkan12


Literally tagging Erkan12... is this how far you've fallen?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 22, 2018)

6 vote difference


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 22, 2018)

Luck said:


> Come and be toxic with us, brother


Never!

I can't betray Dante! 

But like I said my votes go to winner against Zorro


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 22, 2018)

Black Otaku said:


> You'd rather vote for Zoro ?


I never mentioned Zorro in that post

But I will never support One Beta characters and its fans who insulted Sephiroth


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Dec 22, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Well since you asked for it
> 
> @Darkmatter
> @DeathTheBeast
> ...


Wait... who the fuck are these candidates?
This is *Naruto* Forums.


----------



## Toph (Dec 22, 2018)

DeathTheBeast said:


> Wait... who the fuck are these candidates?
> This is *Naruto* Forums.



Most of the Naruto characters got axed

And it was all set up by the DB FanZ, luckily we saved Kakashi

Let's teach 'em some humility


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 22, 2018)

DeathTheBeast said:


> Wait... who the fuck are these candidates?
> This is *Naruto* Forums.


The domain is changing to Dragonball forums soon


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Dec 22, 2018)

A son of sparda will always be able to call on my Sword


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Dec 22, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Most of the Naruto characters got axed
> 
> And it was all set up by the DB FanZ, luckily we saved Kakashi
> 
> Let's teach 'em some humility


Well shit... in that case... 


Courier Six said:


> The domain is changing to Dragonball forums soon


Oh no, that's terrifying...


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Dec 22, 2018)

Vegetable off that Chris Reidfeild muscle milk.


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2018)

Gunstarvillain said:


> Vegetable off that Chris Reidfeild muscle milk.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 22, 2018)

DeathTheBeast said:


> Oh no, that's terrifying...


A sad but inevitable reality  but you can fight against this change by voting for Dante and tagging all your friends here too


----------



## El Hit (Dec 22, 2018)

@Kinjin close this already


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Dec 22, 2018)

Charmander said:


> @Kinjin close this already


Fear for more tae votes?


----------



## Blacku (Dec 22, 2018)

Why won’t Dante just fucking die.


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 22, 2018)

Black Otaku said:


> Why won’t Dante just fucking die.


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2018)

@Black Otaku @Prince Vegeta @MShadows @Charmander @Snake @Jibutters @The Saiyan Prince Vegeta @Millón Vasto







dante is a jabroni


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Why is the guy on the left wearing a crop top?


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 22, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Why is the guy on the left wearing a crop top?


You dare insult the best waifu?!


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Dec 22, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Why is the guy on the left wearing a crop top?


It is a shitty rendition of lady


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> You dare insult the best waifu?!


If you think that man is the best waifu then i cant help you.


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> If you think that man is the best waifu then i cant help you.





his name is LADY


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Blade said:


> his name is LADY


Youre kidding me right?


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

I just noticed he has a whip in his hand

Has dante been bad?


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Youre kidding me right?










dis lad is a sheman


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 22, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> If you think that man is the best waifu then i cant help you.



Suuuure

She is>>>>>>>>Bulma at any point


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 22, 2018)

Vegeta fans now attacking a side character when they are out of all options 

Pathetic


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Vegeta fans now attacking a side character when they are out of all options
> 
> Pathetic





check the poll my dear nerd


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Blade said:


> dis lad is a sheman


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 22, 2018)

Blade said:


> check the poll my dear nerd


Yeah a less popular character in Narutoforums giving a hard time to the second most popular of DB who has its own section


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Yeah a less popular character in Narutoforums giving a hard time to the second most popular of DB who has its own section






will you play the new dante may cry game, yes or no?


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Yeah a less popular character in Narutoforums giving a hard time to the second most popular of DB who has its own section


Despite vegeta fans tagging 80% of the forums.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 22, 2018)

Blade said:


> will you play the new dante may cry game, yes or no?


You mean Bejitah sama and hos fans trying his hardest to save his tail from losing to a way less popular character?


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 22, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Despite vegeta fans tagging 80% of the forums.


Good to know


----------



## Toph (Dec 22, 2018)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> 6 vote difference



We bout to turn em tables around in the muthafuckin house and save this forum from being rebranded Dragonball Forums my brother


@indrasarrow
@Hyuga Prodigy
@Lillianne von Phoenix
@saradax
@Blu-ray


@Rifulofthewest, think you can also help a brother out? We are going to save this forum, all you need to do is vote for Dante 

Also @Kinjin, @Seiko wanted to change his vote to Dante now that Tri has changed his btw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karma (Dec 22, 2018)

Blade said:


> dis lad is a sheman


What the fuck did the anime do to her


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Good to know


Yeah spider-man is running out of members to tag 

Why dont you help him tag geekdom and some other people from kanzenshu lol


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 22, 2018)

Luck said:


> What the fuck did the anime do to her


Ikr! Fucking Madhouse

They even ruined Overlord


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 22, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Yeah spider-man is running out of members to tag
> 
> Why dont you help him tag geekdom and some other people from kanzenshu lol


maybe you should help Blade to spam the link of this thread in every single thread of DB section 

Edit: Nevermind it was you all along


----------



## Blacku (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> maybe you should help Blade to spam the link of this thread in every single thread of DB section
> 
> Edit: Nevermind it was you all along


I did it in a few threads and only in the db section  and i didnt tag anyone here.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 22, 2018)

What a fanfic!


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> What a fanfic!


That sword is made from plastic thats why he can carry it.


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> maybe you should help Blade to spam the link of this thread in every single thread of DB section
> 
> Edit: Nevermind it was you all along




second strike

despite editing it

you accused me again without having proof

when you type with your yellow teeth disturbing the others and the space around you, use your mind and pick your words

more carefully 


a simple yet final advice


----------



## Toph (Dec 22, 2018)

Yakuza, whatever happens at this point, happens for I am starting to run out of stamina

To all of you valiant warriors who side with Dante, aiding us in our quest to liberate the forums from the FanZ's oppression, I am indebted to all of you 

To the ones who sided with the Corps, the Yakuza are WATCHING you


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 22, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Also @Kinjin, @Seiko wanted to change his vote to Dante now that Tri has changed his btw


I allowed Tri to change his vote as he accidentally voted for Dante. As did Luck in another thread some time ago.

The option to change votes is disabled since the start of the tournament for a reason. To avoid back and forth voting (to lull someone into a false sense of security, out of spite, etc.). NF has quite the history concerning rigging polls.


----------



## Toph (Dec 22, 2018)

Whatever happens

Just remember

The World is Yours 
('cept for the Corps and FanZ!)​


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 22, 2018)

It's no fun if I vote now. The one I wanted to vote for is ahead by a margin.


----------



## Blacku (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Yakuza, whatever happens at this point, happens for I am starting to run out of members to tag
> 
> To all of you valiant warriors who side with Dante, aiding us in our quest to liberate the forums from the FanZ's oppression, I am indebted to all of you
> 
> To the ones who sided with the Corps, the Yakuza are WATCHING you



Awwww


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Dec 22, 2018)

Not voting. Never played Devil May cry so I don't know much of Dante.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 22, 2018)

Dante is currently trying to borrow Zeno's Godpad to watch this in slowmotion


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 22, 2018)

Blade said:


> second strike
> 
> despite editing it
> 
> ...


yes it was a mistake but let's be honest you aren't innocent either

Considering you were most triggered when I choosw Dante over Bejitah


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 23, 2018)

Well db boys did spam when Byakuya was giving black the works


----------



## Blacku (Dec 23, 2018)

Let’s be serious this wouldn’t be close if not for the nerdZ. Half of Dante’s votes come from people who’ve suffered mental break downs at the hands of the Corp.





Respect to the true Dante fans tho. Enjoy your first class trip to the shadow realm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ziyu (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Zef (Dec 23, 2018)

DB fanZ need to stop tagging me. I hate the series now after Freeza's treatment in the Broly movie.

Will be voting for Dante out of spite.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Jizznificent said:


> It's no fun if I vote now. The one I wanted to vote for is ahead by a margin.



Try now  



Zef said:


> DB fanZ need to stop tagging me. I hate the series now after Freeza's treatment in the Broly movie.
> 
> Will be voting for Dante out of spite.





And the funny part is unlike saiyans frieza isn't getting any stronger from this.


----------



## MShadows (Dec 23, 2018)

She'll be waiting for Vegeta tomorrow when he wins! 

ck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

MShadows said:


> She'll be waiting for Vegeta tomorrow when he wins!
> 
> ck


Ill grant her wish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 23, 2018)

Zef said:


> DB fanZ need to stop tagging me.


We weren't the ones who tagged u tho


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> To all of you valiant warriors who side with Dante


Siding with Dante?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 23, 2018)

MShadows said:


> She'll be waiting for Vegeta tomorrow when he wins!
> 
> ck





@SoulFire!  plz vote for Vegeta!


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2018)

Service guarantees citizenship


----------



## derpgoku01 (Dec 23, 2018)

I am thinking of voting Dante 
Ill vote for Bejita if i get offered something i might like


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

derpgoku01 said:


> I am thinking of voting Dante
> Ill vote for Bejita if i get offered something i might like


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

derpgoku01 said:


> I am thinking of voting Dante
> Ill vote for Bejita if i get offered something i might like



Vote for Dante and aid us in our rebellion against the Corps

We do not discriminate, nor do we ridicule Goku

For Goku is a beautiful human being

Only a mortal as beautiful as he is, is worthy of the title,

Densetsu no Super Saiyajin
SON GOKU


It's about time we teach the Corps some humility just like Goku did to Vegeta​


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> You DB
> 
> Vote for Dante and aid us in our rebellion against the Corps
> 
> ...


without vegeta goku would have died so many times lol. 

that gif i posted is vegeta saving goku from being killed by frieza.

try again.


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> without vegeta goku would have died so many times lol.
> 
> that gif i posted is vegeta saving goku from being killed by frieza.
> 
> try again.



You Corps like to boast about how Goku is indebted to Geets

But you all seem to forget

Who owes his life to Goku, when Krillin was about to lay the killing blow

Without Goku, Vegeta would never become a Super Saiyajin

Without Goku, Yamcha would likely still be banging Bulma, or worse, she'd hop on Zarbons dick

The Corps are indebted to Son Goku​


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> You Corps like to boast about how Goku is indebted to Geets
> 
> But you all seem to forget
> 
> ...


didn't goku want a 1v1 fight? what's krillin doing there


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

big vegeta spring kicks jiren, dante yamcha is getting ki flexed by vegeta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sweetcor (Dec 23, 2018)

You know Dante got the sauce when the 2nd most popular character in probably the most popular work of fiction is barely winning


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 23, 2018)

Sweetcorn said:


> You know Dante got the sauce when the 2nd most popular character in probably the most popular work of fiction is barely winning



He is barely winning because people have been tagging people to vote for Dante as to where not many were tagged to vote for vegeta. Yet Vegeta is still winning so its obvious who the true winner is and thats Vegeta.


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> He is barely winning because people have been tagging people to vote for Dante as to where not many were tagged to vote for vegeta. Yet Vegeta is still winning so its obvious who the true winner is and thats Vegeta.


----------



## Sweetcor (Dec 23, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> He is barely winning because people have been tagging people to vote for Dante as to where not many were tagged to vote for vegeta. Yet Vegeta is still winning so its obvious who the true winner is and thats Vegeta.


People were tagging people to come vote for Itachi and everyone still voted for Guts


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 23, 2018)

Sweetcorn said:


> People were tagging people to come vote for Itachi and everyone still voted for Guts



Totally different characters. Huge difference in who they are and how they acted.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 23, 2018)

Sweetcorn said:


> People were tagging people to come vote for Itachi and everyone still voted for Guts



Also another difference is you're bragging how Vegeta is barely winning when its obvious why he is barely winning which has zero barring on the Itachi thread.


----------



## Sweetcor (Dec 23, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Totally different characters. Huge difference in who they are and how they acted.


Excuses


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 23, 2018)

And to add to that people have already stated they voted for Dante not because they liked him but because they did it out of spite so you cant even count all of dantes votes as true votes. Even the Itachi thread a lot voted against him out of spite as well.


----------



## El Hit (Dec 23, 2018)

Is this all the power the yakusad can muster? They can not even scratch vegichad's first layer of skin.


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 23, 2018)

I'll vote Dante to make things more interesting.


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

@Shiba D. Inu

We likely got a dupe up in this bitch 

And they be using ya old name @Weiss too


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 23, 2018)

Not going to count the vote from @Weiss for Vegeta as it's most likely a dupe. Just waiting for staff to confirm/ban it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 23, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> And to add to that people have already stated they voted for Dante not because they liked him but because they did it out of spite so you cant even count all of dantes votes as true votes. *Even the Itachi thread a lot voted against him out of spite as well*.


No its because he's a fodder character in comparison to Guts


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Yet Vegeta is still winning so its obvious who the true winner is and thats Vegeta.



Not yet, the game is not over until it's over

ORE NO TAAN

DORO!



From the vast cosmos of time and space, the whispers of the heart illuminates all with the most profound wisdom

Cast your hallowed judgment upon the Corps and V-trolls

COME FORTH
@lol 4th dimension reiatsu
@Lucaniel
@Seraphiel
@TYPE-Rey
@shade0180
@Yasha
@Blu-ray
@Voyeur
@Lillianne von Phoenix
@Skiltron
@Extravlad

@SoulFire! join me and save this forum from being rebranded Dragonball Super Forums,

Or worse, the Vegeta Forums

We may have been fighting in the past, heck, I was a hot-headed brat back then

But let us put our differences aside and take down a common enemy​


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> @Shiba D. Inu
> 
> We likely got a dupe up in this bitch
> 
> And they be using ya old name @Weiss too


Relying on flutter? Srsly?
How the mighty have fallen. Are dante fans rly that desperate?


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 23, 2018)

Luck said:


> Just look at this one


It is also known that britney spears and her son are frieza fans.


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Relying on flutter? Srsly?
> How the mighty have fallen. Are dante fans rly that desperate?



Flutter and I put our differences aside

After Super ended we realized we like almost the same things

Thus a new friendship was born

Which is why I embark upon this journey to start a revolution

I want to usurp the top dogs of the Corps, and unite it with the Yakuza, Church of Hit, and Shrine of Goku, ushering in a new era

An era of peace and love


----------



## Blacku (Dec 23, 2018)

@animegod12345 

Duping 

using Weiss' old name 

You sir are a disgrace to Vegeta fans.


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

Black Otaku said:


> @animegod12345
> 
> Duping
> 
> ...





you are joking right? 


he will be exiled from the db section too


----------



## animegod12345 (Dec 23, 2018)

Black Otaku said:


> @animegod12345
> 
> Duping
> 
> ...


Like I would waste my time with shit.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Flutter and I put our differences aside
> 
> After Super ended we realized we like almost the same things
> 
> ...


This is the cheesiest speech I have ever heard. Like naruto preaching in his last arc.

You have truly lost it and become a stray, communing with the likes of weiss.


----------



## Six (Dec 23, 2018)

Sweetcorn said:


> You know Dante got the sauce when the 2nd most popular character in probably the most popular work of fiction is barely winning


Probably because you and your your lot tagged half the forum to vote for your guy while nonw of us tagged anyone


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 23, 2018)

Part 2 to inspire people to vote for Dante.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

can anyone find out whose dupe that is?


----------



## Sweetcor (Dec 23, 2018)

Snake said:


> Probably because you and your your lot tagged half the forum to vote for your guy while nonw of us tagged anyone





Sweetcorn said:


> People were tagging people to come vote for Itachi and everyone still voted for Guts


----------



## Blacku (Dec 23, 2018)

Vegeta vs Guts will be the finals.


----------



## animegod12345 (Dec 23, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> can anyone find out whose dupe that is?


They think it me but it's not.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

animegod12345 said:


> They think it me but it's not.


remove that little girl from your avatar and then quote me.


----------



## Six (Dec 23, 2018)

What exactly does Itachi vs Guts have to do with this? The Vegeta people are not the Itachi people.


----------



## animegod12345 (Dec 23, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> remove that little girl from your avatar and then quote me.


What's wrong with it


----------



## Six (Dec 23, 2018)

It's a sexualized little girl. If you see nothing wrong with it, then you're too far gone.


----------



## Mob (Dec 23, 2018)

I can already see it, 2 hours before the end of voting 20 borutards will give vote to Dante


----------



## animegod12345 (Dec 23, 2018)

Snake said:


> It's a sexualized little girl. If you see nothing wrong with it, then you're too far gone.


Loli's are the best tho


----------



## Mob (Dec 23, 2018)

animegod12345 said:


> Loli's are the best tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

Charmander said:


> Is this all the power the yakusad can muster? They can not even scratch vegichad's first layer of skin.



Wanna bet we can do?

This is the last of my tagging power!

ORE NO TAAN

DORO

My heart, my soul and my pride

I put everything I got into this one final move!

I beg of you, vote for Dante and aid the Yakuza in our battle against the Corps and V-trolls

COME FORTH

@Santoryu
@Jizznificent
@erictheking
@12771a
@Buskuv​


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Wanna bet we can do?
> 
> This is the last of my tagging power!
> 
> ...



I don't know much about Dante, but I voted for him anyway. Seeing as how you assisted during the previous war.

Good luck with the battle


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 23, 2018)

@HisokaRollin @Yahiko @Lady Hinata @Ben Grimm @Stunna

Come vote for Vegeta! !


----------



## animegod12345 (Dec 23, 2018)

I summon you to vote for vegeta
@

@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@
@ @


----------



## Sweetcor (Dec 23, 2018)

Snake said:


> What exactly does Itachi vs Guts have to do with this? The Vegeta people are not the Itachi people.


Your excuse is people tagging for Dante. People were tagging for Itachi but Guts ended up with x2 the votes. Is that the case here?


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 23, 2018)

Oh would you look at that, dante's getting pretty close. I may have to reconsider my decision.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 23, 2018)

Jizznificent said:


> Oh would you look at that, dante's getting pretty close. I may have to reconsider my decision.


Vote for vegeta, follow your heart!


----------



## Six (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## 12771a (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> h​


​voted for dante since I'm playing dmc3 right now. Fun game.


----------



## Six (Dec 23, 2018)

animegod12345 said:


> I summon you to vote for vegeta
> @
> 
> @
> ...


We really don't need to stoop down to their level. If they wanna call the entire forum because they're so desperate, let them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

is this the anime adaptation of the prison arc?


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 23, 2018)

12771a said:


> voted for dante since I'm playing dmc3 right now. Fun game.


It definitely is one of the beat last generation game


----------



## Blacku (Dec 23, 2018)

animegod12345 said:


> I summon you to vote for vegeta
> @
> 
> @
> ...



Half those guys voted for Dante retard.

You've disgraced the Vegeta fans enough.

Leave


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 23, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


Who you voted for?


----------



## animegod12345 (Dec 23, 2018)

Black Otaku said:


> Half those guys voted for Dante retard.
> 
> You've disgraced the Vegeta fans enough.
> 
> Leave


I didn't even know what's your problem


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Dec 23, 2018)

GG dante fans
 We might actually lose.

It aint over yet. Yet i feel this tournament lost its purpose.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 23, 2018)

Black Otaku said:


> Half those guys voted for Dante retard.
> 
> You've disgraced the Vegeta fans enough.
> 
> Leave


What is this?

Cracks in Corps foundation?! Kappa

I don't know whether to laugh or feel sad since I am member of it as well


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 23, 2018)

ini mini miny moe...


----------



## Blacku (Dec 23, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> What is this?
> 
> Cracks in Corps foundation?! Kappa
> 
> I don't know whether to laugh or feel sad since I am member of it as well



Bulla was never corp


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 23, 2018)

Millón Vasto said:


> GG dante fans
> We might actually lose.
> 
> It aint over yet. Yet i feel this tournament lost its purpose.


It's alright. Vegeta is still ahead 

He might win 

No matter the winner, we will unite against Zorro


----------



## animegod12345 (Dec 23, 2018)

Black Otaku said:


> Bulla was never corp


Yes I was and you didn't answer my question what the fuck is your problem with me!!!!


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> What is this?
> 
> Cracks in Corps foundation?! Kappa
> 
> I don't know whether to laugh or feel sad since I am member of it as well


he was never a member of the corp to begin with.


----------



## Six (Dec 23, 2018)

Sweetcorn said:


> Your excuse is people tagging for Dante. People were tagging for Itachi but Guts ended up with x2 the votes. Is that the case here?


My dude, wth are you talking about? This is a completely different thread. Absolutely no relation to the Itachi and Guts thread.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

animegod12345 said:


> Yes I was and you didn't answer my question what the fuck is your problem with me!!!!


 

this is the best avatar you ever had.


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

Jizznificent said:


> Oh would you look at that, dante's getting pretty close. I may have to reconsider my decision.



I will let you know there is always a place for you with the Yakuza once the Corps has been usurped, we welcome everyone with open 

What's more importantly, we put a huge emphasis on honour and integrity

Oh yeah, and the Yakuza is clean unlike the Corps who has a lolicon amongst them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 23, 2018)

@Undertaker @Mider T  vegeta needs your power!


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

Millón Vasto said:


> GG dante fans
> We might actually lose.
> 
> It aint over yet. Yet i feel this tournament lost its purpose.



Regardless who wins, one thing's for sure

The Corps are definitely a powerful bunch, you are definitely worthy opponents

Thus, from this moment forward, I shall declare that you are STRONG


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Dec 23, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> It's alright. Vegeta is still ahead
> 
> He might win
> 
> No matter the winner, we will unite against Zorro



This a "husbando" tournament but yeah. Its basically another most badass contest. 

Would legit be cool if most votes were actually girls or gay guys etc.........

See the actual rating of husbandos.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> What's more importantly, we put a huge emphasis on honour and integrity



Consorting with weiss to fill an agenda is integrity?


----------



## Blacku (Dec 23, 2018)

@Spider-Man

Getting fed up with the corp Janitor position?





Change your vote to Vegeta and we might upgrade it to an apprenticeship


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 23, 2018)

@Prince Vegeta @Black Otaku beware of animgod! He might be rooting for Bejitah here but he is supporting Zorro in other threads

He is A GODDAMN TRAITOR!


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> I will let you know there is always a place for you with the Yakuza once the Corps has been usurped, we welcome everyone with open
> 
> What's more importantly, we put a huge emphasis on honour and integrity
> 
> Oh yeah, and the Yakuza is clean unlike the Corps who has a lolicon amongst them




Hard to refuse...


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Dec 23, 2018)

Also i need some popcorn..... for this beef.


Obligatory popcorn gif.


----------



## animegod12345 (Dec 23, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> @Prince Vegeta @Black Otaku beware of animgod! He might be rooting for Bejitah here but he is supporting Zorro in other threads
> 
> He is A GODDAMN TRAITOR!


What's wrong with zoro I don't get it?


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 23, 2018)

To be fair, Devil May Cry is a fine series with a fine legacy. No doubt. 

But Dragonball? That's transformative. It literally changes lives. It can motivate a fat, low self esteem kid in the nineties and early 2000's to better himself in every conceivable way because Dragonball is about acknowledging one's limits but overcoming them. It's about growth and transcendence. Vegeta is a big part of that. He's broken through his limits many times. He's something to aspire to. He's a rolemodel. Dante can't touch that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sweetcor (Dec 23, 2018)

Snake said:


> My dude, wth are you talking about? This is a completely different thread. Absolutely no relation to the Itachi and Guts thread.


Point is, people vote for the better man regardless of tagging.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

animegod12345 said:


> Yes I was and you didn't answer my question what the fuck is your problem with me!!!!


no you weren´t you have never been a member of the corp.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

meanwhile vegeta is saving this kid´s life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ssjloke (Dec 23, 2018)

dante the guy that looks like a crackhead in mvci right? geets it is


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 23, 2018)

Millón Vasto said:


> This a "husbando" tournament but yeah. Its basically another most badass contest.
> 
> Would legit be cool if most votes were actually girls or gay guys etc.........
> 
> See the actual rating of husbandos.


I guess that makes us bunch of gay ass fanboys


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Wanna bet we can do?
> 
> This is the last of my tagging power!
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Six (Dec 23, 2018)

Sweetcorn said:


> Point is, people vote for the better man regardless of tagging.


Well my point was that the Vegeta side didn't need to resort to begging others for help. We'll win with dignity and lose with it.


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

Black Otaku said:


> Vegeta vs Guts will be the finals.




a true final manly battle


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 23, 2018)

Snake said:


> Well my point was that the Vegeta side didn't need to resort to begging others for help. We'll win with dignity and lose with it.


Sure it is "dignity"  if we ignore Vegeta fans spamming the link of this thread in DB section


----------



## Blacku (Dec 23, 2018)

Bodybuilding forum said: said:
			
		

> Vegeta teaches us about self respect, pride and the value of oneself which creates the importance towards self perfection. To Vegeta, as long as he did not lose his self respect / pride, he did not lose the battle even if he is beaten to death. He spends his entire life to be the best in what matters most; pride, intelligence, consistent progress, strength, power, honor, discipline, immortality. I will now let Vegeta speak to you, I will let the Warrior Prince motivate you.
> 
> 
> "You may have invaded my mind and my body. But there's one thing a true Saiyan always keeps, HIS PRIDE!!!!" - Majin Vegeta
> ...



@Spider-Man You know this all to well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Dec 23, 2018)

Shit 4 votes difference

Cant believe id utter the word extreme diff in a sentence having both the words vegeta and dante


----------



## Six (Dec 23, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Sure it is "dignity"  if we ignore Vegeta fans spamming the link of this thread in DB section


Well, 1 or 2 rogue fans tagging like 5-6 people is nothing compared to figuratively tagging half the forum.

The rest of us Vegeta fans are just as proud of the prince and won't go begging for help.


----------



## Sweetcor (Dec 23, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Sure it is "dignity"  if we ignore Vegeta fans spamming the link of this thread in DB section


Vegeta boys exposed


----------



## El Hit (Dec 23, 2018)

Yakusad are not only fighting the Corp, they are fighting the entire db section. You can call more nerds spoderboy, even if we get outnumbered 10 to one you guys stand NO chance.


----------



## Blacku (Dec 23, 2018)

Charmander said:


> Yakusad are not only fighting the Corp, they are fighting the entire db section. You can call more nerds spoderboy, even if we get outnumbered 10 to one you guys stand NO chance.



When the DB section is united we are unbeatable


----------



## Sweetcor (Dec 23, 2018)

Black Otaku said:


> @Spider-Man You know this all to well.


Vegeta teaches us about self respect and the value of oneself?

Didn't he sell his soul to Babadi for a powerup?


----------



## Mob (Dec 23, 2018)

Black Otaku said:


> When the DB section is united we are unbeatable


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

Snake said:


> Well, 1 or 2 rogue fans tagging like 5-6 people is nothing compared to figuratively tagging half the forum.
> 
> The rest of us Vegeta fans are just as proud of the prince and won't go begging for help.





meanwhile


the dante stanz tag 80% of the forum


me, you and the rest of the corp, we never tagged anyone



nerds 


prince vegeta tagged subtlety in the db section, without spam, at best twice


bulla ain't a corp, he is a fail vegeta supporter, a joke


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 23, 2018)

Vegeta gonna get triple digit votes


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 23, 2018)

Sephiroth vs Zorro - 1 page (One sided battle)  

Dante vs Vegeta - 22 pages (Tough competition)  


Vegeta = Dante>>>>>>>>>>> Zorro


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Blade said:


> meanwhile
> 
> 
> the dante stanz tag 80% of the forum
> ...



im going to tag someone in this thread now 

@Spider-Man


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

Black Otaku said:


> @Spider-Man You know this all to well.



And it is the pure unadulterated TRUTH

No matter what happens, Vegeta will always be a bodybuilding god

Heck, I would lie if I didn't say Vegeta got me into bodybuilding as well 

For that, I am forever indebted to the Prince  

However please understand why I do this my brother, it is for the greater good



Black Otaku said:


> @Spider-Man
> 
> Getting fed up with the corp Janitor position?
> 
> ...



Well when you put it like that it is hard to refuse with such an offer like that 

However, the Yakuza follows the Way of the Samurai, Bushido

While the body can be battered and broken, one's will can never be and one's mind can never be confounded by temptations


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

Millón Vasto said:


> Shit 4 votes difference
> 
> Cant believe id utter the word extreme diff in a sentence having both the words vegeta and dante





reminder


without the spastic spam tag from the dante stanz


vegeta would had 20+ votes difference, at least


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 23, 2018)

Blade said:


> reminder
> 
> 
> without the spastic spam tag from the dante stanz
> ...


It's alright, mate. 

I can sense your panic through the screen 

Fear is a common thing in front of legendary demon hunter


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

you, bulla and hororo = sadman are technically exiled from the db section


never forget it, nerd


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> And it is the pure unadulterated TRUTH
> 
> No matter what happens, Vegeta will always be a bodybuilding god
> 
> ...


is that Mulan´s father?


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 23, 2018)

This poll still isn't closed yet?


----------



## Mob (Dec 23, 2018)

Courier Six said:


> This poll still isn't closed yet?


it will be in 3 hours


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 23, 2018)

What a shithole thread

If you voted against a competitor because you don't like the fans of said competitor, you are a dumbass.
If you voted against a competitor purely because someone tagged you wanting you to vote for someone in specific, you are a dumbass.
If you voted against a competitor because you hate them whilst having no affiliation with the other competitor, you are a dumbass.


In conclusion, don't be a dumbass.


----------



## Sweetcor (Dec 23, 2018)

Blade said:


> meanwhile
> 
> 
> the dante stanz tag 80% of the forum
> ...


b-b-b-b--b-b-b-b-b-bb-bbut we didnt tag 80% of the fo-
*Link Removed*


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Gogeta said:


> What a shithole thread
> 
> If you voted against a competitor because you don't like the fans of said competitor, you are a dumbass.
> If you voted against a competitor purely because someone tagged you wanting you to vote for someone in specific, you are a dumbass.
> ...


this thread is not even about dante and vegeta anymore.


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

this forum will turn to a dragonball based one

accept it


start running, stanz and nerds


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 23, 2018)

Reminder that the current true vote difference is 3 as the Weiss dupe got banned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Sweetcorn said:


> b-b-b-b--b-b-b-b-b-bb-bbut we didnt tag 80% of the fo-
> *Link Removed*


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Dec 23, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Reminder that the current true vote difference is 3 as the Weiss dupe got banned.




Who is the dupe?


----------



## Voyeur (Dec 23, 2018)

Dante is best husbando!


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 23, 2018)

Millón Vasto said:


> Who is the dupe?


Dunno. Gotta ask a staff member.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Six (Dec 23, 2018)

Why doesn't it surprise me that most of the retarded staff voted against Vegeta?


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

Snake said:


> Why doesn't it surprise me that most of the retarded staff voted against Vegeta?




what do you think?

this one


@jkujbkjhffd 



voted against vegeta too?


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

3 hours is all the time we need to catch up!

YAKUZA
LET'S BRING HOME THE GOLD!​@Rifulofthewest 
@Bookworm 
@Milliardo
@Magnum Miracles 

I beg of you, help out a brother in need, and aid me in the Yakuza in our quest to save this forum from being rebranded Dragonball Super Forums! Vote for Dante!


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 23, 2018)

Times running out. It's not interesting if it's not close. Here Dante, have a life line.


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

Jizznificent said:


> Times running out. It's not interesting if it's not close. Here Dante, have a life line.




another traitor has been spotted, finally the fanz reveal themselves


----------



## Blacku (Dec 23, 2018)

@Claudio Swiss

You gonna let Vegeta lose to this poser


----------



## El Hit (Dec 23, 2018)

Jizznificent said:


> Times running out. It's not interesting if it's not close. Here Dante, have a life line.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 23, 2018)

animegod12345 said:


> Loli's are the best tho



For sick perverts maybe.


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 23, 2018)

Blade said:


> another traitor has been spotted, finally the fanz reveal themselves


I probably did vegeta a favor. I doubt he wants to be associated with the word husbando.


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

Jizznificent said:


> I probably did vegeta a favor. I doubt he wants to be associated with the word husbando.




every thread is a vs thread for vegeta


that's how i view it


vegeta is far stronger


i don't care if you guys have estrogen issues to solve


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 23, 2018)

Only one vote separating them. which way will it go?


----------



## Blacku (Dec 23, 2018)

Change your vote @Jizznificent


----------



## Sweetcor (Dec 23, 2018)

97-97

Hey @Kinjin take a look at the Vegeta voters and check out @IAmJustAMandigo @Shin Uchiha @infamous5445
Alt accounts? 

lets keep this clean


----------



## Mob (Dec 23, 2018)

Jizznificent said:


> Only one vote separating them. which way will it go?


dupe vote doesn't count so its actually draw


----------



## Karma (Dec 23, 2018)

The levels I must stoop to for my husbando 

@Thdyingbreed
@ninex
@Orochibuto
@oiety
@Keishin
@EJ
@shaantu
@NostalgiaFan
@Yox

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 23, 2018)

Jizznificent said:


> Only one vote separating them. which way will it go?


It's a tie as I won't count the vote from the dupe who voted for Vegeta.


----------



## shaantu (Dec 23, 2018)

Luck said:


> The levels I must stoop to for my husbando
> 
> @Thdyingbreed
> @ninex
> ...


i don't know why you mentioned me but since I'm here I'm voting for Vegeta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 23, 2018)

Black Otaku said:


> Change your vote @Jizznificent


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

Jizznificent said:


> Only one vote separating them. which way will it go?





neega


change your vote already and i will not dirty firework you


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

VEGETA

THIS IS THE END

ONE FINAL PUSH WILL DECIDE EVERYTHING!

@Milliardo
@Arthas
@SoulFire!

FOR NARUTO FORUMS!​


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 23, 2018)

Sweetcorn said:


> 97-97
> 
> Hey @Kinjin take a look at the Vegeta voters and check out @IAmJustAMandigo @Shin Uchiha @infamous5445
> Alt accounts?
> ...


No way to know really. @Weiss joined today and got banned while those you mentioned aren't so...


----------



## Karma (Dec 23, 2018)

Chant with me brothers

*"Oreo! Oreo! Oreo!" *


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Luck said:


> The levels I must stoop to for my husbando
> 
> @Thdyingbreed
> @ninex
> ...


Orochibuto still posts here? i remember him from the shippuden days


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Dec 23, 2018)

This was a hard decision as I like both but Vegeta was a bigger part of my childhood and had more of an impact so I choose him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 23, 2018)

Double stuf


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 23, 2018)

Double stuf


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 23, 2018)

Triple digje votes for vejituh and we didn't even need jizz


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> This was a hard decision as I like both but Vegeta was a bigger part of my childhood and had more of an impact so I choose him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mob (Dec 23, 2018)

@RazzaTheReaver don't side with the bunch who voted against Black


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 23, 2018)

How could I not vote for the Prince.


----------



## Keishin (Dec 23, 2018)

Time to end this


----------



## Karma (Dec 23, 2018)

@iwandesu
@Kishido
@Kaaant
@xmysticgohanx
@tacomansir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

Thdyingbreed said:


> How could I not vote for the Prince.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Karma (Dec 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Six (Dec 23, 2018)

DB section coming in the clutch.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Dec 23, 2018)

>mfw no MAXIMUM rating here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> >mfw no MAXIMUM rating here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 23, 2018)

Lol Dante didn't stand a chance.


----------



## MShadows (Dec 23, 2018)

The Saiyan Army has gathered!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

Jizznificent said:


> Lol Dante didn't stand a chance.





bow, former traitor


----------



## Blacku (Dec 23, 2018)

200 members came out and voted.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Dec 23, 2018)

>all these huge ass rep numbers coming in after my vote

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

@Speedyamell
@Drake
@Buskuv 
@Milliardo 
@hustler's ambition
@GRIMMM 
@Kiba's Slut Boy 
@Shiki 
@Arcuya 

Vote for Dante, and save this forum from being rebranded Dragonball Super Forums


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 23, 2018)

As expected when votes got tied, even Vegeta fans had to tag everyone 


Dante without a DMC section made Vegeta who had his own section to tag everyone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> >all these huge ass rep numbers coming in after my vote




actually


dis little neega @Luck 


deactivated his lazy mode and tagged few people cuz we had enough of the dante stanz



who tagged 80% of the forum and still lost


----------



## animegod12345 (Dec 23, 2018)

What time does the thread close?


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> @Speedyamell
> @Drake
> @Buskuv
> @Milliardo
> ...




you are already dirty firework'd, give up


----------



## Broly (Dec 23, 2018)

Vegeta all the way!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

Keishin said:


> Time to end this
> [LINKHL]368768[/LINKHL]




your red neg bar is a great antithesis with the red vegeta image you posted, lad


nice one


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

Blade said:


> you are already dirty firework'd, give up



There is still one hour left my friend

At this point anything can happen now


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> There is still one hour left my friend
> 
> At this point anything can happen now




listen


try and make a list of the people you will tag for the vegeta vs zoro match


begin the quest of summoning the entire forum against vegeta


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> There is still one hour left my friend
> 
> At this point anything can happen now


Yea keep begging and dante might win


Now on your knees.


----------



## Six (Dec 23, 2018)

Blade said:


> your red neg bar is a great antithesis with the red vegeta image you posted, lad
> 
> 
> nice one


We made this man green in a flash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Blade said:


> listen
> 
> 
> try and make a list of the people you will tag for the vegeta vs zoro match
> ...





Prince Vegeta said:


> He has already made a new text document and tagged everyone
> 
> He is just waiting for kinjin to make the thread so he can copy & paste


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

Snake said:


> We made this man green in a flash.




i might turn him red if he



















doesn't vote for vegeta in the next match


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


>






saiya people like us, think alike


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 23, 2018)

Blade said:


> bow, former traitor


T'was but a request from the almighty prince of saiyans himself to find him a worthy challenge. I tried giving it to him but suffice to say he exceeded even my expectations. how foolish of me to expect any less of a legend.


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> As expected when votes got tied, even Vegeta fans had to tag everyone
> 
> 
> Dante without a DMC section made Vegeta who had his own section to tag everyone



Corps before the match started: "heh, this match will be a perfect warm-up for geets before the finals",

Corps once Dante starts catching up: "w-woah, they're getting bigger in number, better link this thread" then later "why you tagging bro"

Corps after Dante ties: "s-shit, this might not look good for geets, better start tagging people as well"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Jizznificent said:


> T'was but a request from the almighty prince of saiyans himself to find him a worthy challenge. I tried giving it to him but suffice to say he exceeded even my expectations. how foolish of me to expect any less of a legend.


Stop kissing up you belong to the dante


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

Jizznificent said:


> T'was but a request from the almighty prince of saiyans himself to find him a worthy challenge. I tried giving it to him but suffice to say he exceeded even my expectations. how foolish of me to expect any less of a legend.





never betray us


never forget it, better be a lesson for you and the other nerds who went against us


----------



## Karma (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Corps before the match started: "heh, this match will be a perfect warm-up for geets before the finals",
> 
> Corps once Dante starts catching up: "w-woah, they're getting bigger in number, better link this thread" then later "why you tagging bro"
> 
> Corps after Dante ties: "s-shit, this might not look good for geets, better start tagging people as well"


Y does this read like an excuse?


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Blade said:


> saiya people like us, think alike


I SHALL GO AT ONCE TO CONFRONT THIS SUPER WARRIOR WHOEVER HE MAY BE" andyougoalongwithmebroly


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

Luck said:


> Y does this read like an excuse?



Oh but the Yakuza are not excusing ourselves for our extreme practices

After all, the ends justifies the means 

But we do find it ironic however that once the match ended up in a tie the Corps resorted to our methods which they disapproved


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> I SHALL GO AT ONCE TO CONFRONT THIS SUPER WARRIOR WHOEVER HE MAY BE" andyougoalongwithmebroly






and you say you are the prince of ALL SPACE WARRIORS!?


----------



## MShadows (Dec 23, 2018)

Luck said:


> Y does this read like an excuse?


Because it is one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> But we do find it ironic however that once the match ended up in a tie the Corps resorted to our methods which they disapproved


Like most corporations in Japan, we also employ Yakuza and their underhand tactics


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> As expected when votes got tied, even Vegeta fans had to tag everyone
> 
> 
> Dante without a DMC section made Vegeta who had his own section to tag everyone





Spider-Man said:


> Corps before the match started: "heh, this match will be a perfect warm-up for geets before the finals",
> 
> Corps once Dante starts catching up: "w-woah, they're getting bigger in number, better link this thread" then later "why you tagging bro"
> 
> Corps after Dante ties: "s-shit, this might not look good for geets, better start tagging people as well"


----------



## Six (Dec 23, 2018)

Blade said:


> i might turn him red if he
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We might need to gather the super dragon balls to revive @Longrod von Hugendong


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Blade said:


> and you say you are the prince of ALL SPACE WARRIORS!?


Legendary space warrior.

you mean the legendary warrior of space?


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 23, 2018)

Blade said:


> never betray us
> 
> 
> never forget it, better be a lesson for you and the other nerds who went against us


Watch yourself, my loyalty to the prince is beyond this thread.


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Dec 23, 2018)

mob said:


> @RazzaTheReaver don't side with the bunch who voted against Black


I'm sorry, lad, but Dante's mah boi. I gotta go with my heart over my head on this one 

But after this round I no longer have a horse in the race, so you can count on me from this point onwards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Punished Kiba (Dec 23, 2018)

Dante, cos he's hot .....or was it Nero ? I forget


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Oh but the Yakuza are not excusing ourselves for our extreme practices
> 
> After all, the ends justifies the means
> 
> But we do find it ironic however that once the match ended up in a tie the Corps resorted to our methods which they disapproved


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 23, 2018)

RazzaTheReaver said:


> I'm sorry, lad, but Dante's mah boi. I gotta go with my heart over my head on this one
> 
> But after this round I no longer have a horse in the race, so you can count on me from this point onwards


Same here, fam

Dragon Ball is my all time fav anime but our boi Dante live in our heart forever


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

Snake said:


> We might need to gather the super dragon balls to revive @Longrod von Hugendong





Longrod VitaminD


imagine it


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Jizznificent said:


> Watch yourself, my loyalty to the prince is beyond this thread.


Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## Sweetcor (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Corps before the match started: "heh, this match will be a perfect warm-up for geets before the finals",
> 
> Corps once Dante starts catching up: "w-woah, they're getting bigger in number, better link this thread" then later "why you tagging bro"
> 
> Corps after Dante ties: "s-shit, this might not look good for geets, better start tagging people as well"


Hypocrites


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Dec 23, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Legendary space warrior.
> 
> you mean the legendary warrior of space?


So there you are, the legendary WARRIORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 23, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Actions speak louder than words.


The prince stands proud my sig. Like I said my loyalty goes beyond this thread.


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

@Mako
@Blue
@Azeruth
@Cardboard Tube Knight
@Dragon D. Luffy
@Saishin
@CrazyAries
@Alita54


This forum bout to get taken over by the FanZ soon 

If we don't do something about this, this forum will inevitably end up being rebranded as the Dragonball Super Forums 

Heck we have an influx of children from youtube thanks to Geekdom101 

Shit cannot go fly

@Stan Lee, wherever you are, I just wanted to let you know I miss you, and most importantly, I need you


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Jizznificent said:


> The prince stands proud my sig. Like I said my loyalty goes beyond this thread.



Do whatever you like... Goose


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> @Mako
> @Blue
> @Azeruth
> @Cardboard Tube Knight
> ...





i see

you still talk like a mental case 


meanwhile


----------



## Tri (Dec 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Dec 23, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Same here, fam
> 
> Dragon Ball is my all time fav anime but our boi Dante live in our heart forever


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Do whatever you like... Ghos.





do whatever you like...goose


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

Blade said:


> i see
> 
> you still talk like a mental
> 
> ...



You are acting high and mighty now


But that overconfidence of yours vanished as soon as Dante tied with Geets 

Dante is so awesome he can make a whole section break a sweat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## animegod12345 (Dec 23, 2018)

Vote for the saiyan prince while you still can


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> You are acting high and mighty now
> 
> 
> But that overconfidence of yours vanished as soon as Dante tied with Geets
> ...



Stop crying


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> @Mako
> @Blue
> @Azeruth
> @Cardboard Tube Knight
> ...



Thanks for the tag, voting Vegeta.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 23, 2018)

@Spider-Man bruh you tagged more Vegeta fans than @Luck and @animegod12345 together


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Thanks for the tag, voting Vegeta.


Namek saga savage vegeta tier


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> You are acting high and mighty now
> 
> 
> But that overconfidence of yours vanished as soon as Dante tied with Geets
> ...




neega


me and @Prince Vegeta were stomping all of you, for days


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 23, 2018)

I'm not even a huge DBZ-tard but I uses to love it when I was a kid and who the fuck is Dante

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 23, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> @Spider-Man bruh you tagged more Vegeta fans than @Luck and @animegod12345 together


Yeah this is y Black lost, I had tagged to many Kakashi stans by accident.

A mistake I wont make with Vegeta-sama

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 23, 2018)

Jk I know who Dante is because I just saw him losing to Ganondorf in gamefaqs Character Battle

(I'm a nintendo fanboy)


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm not even a huge DBZ-tard but I uses to love it when I was a kid and who the fuck is Dante


Some supposedly  "badass" guy who got white hair from stress and depression.


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Stop crying



Oh but I am not crying, as I said the Corps are truly worthy opponents!



Hit The Badass said:


> @Spider-Man bruh you tagged more Vegeta fans than @Luck and @animegod12345 together



It's all good my friend, even if Dante doesn't win this match at least now we know who will fight to restore the forum back to its glory days and who are the FanZ

Besides, we still got Guts our ace in the hole



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Thanks for the tag, voting Vegeta.


----------



## animegod12345 (Dec 23, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> @Spider-Man bruh you tagged more Vegeta fans than @Luck and @animegod12345 together


----------



## Nataly (Dec 23, 2018)

Why can't some people accept the outcome of the poll and their favorite losing with dignity and pride and fight fairly and properly? That's right, because they are not aware of such a notion, they simply don't know how.



> If we don't do something about this, this forum will inevitably end up being rebranded as the Dragonball Super Forums


And sayings like this truly show the fear


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 23, 2018)

The NF staff is dumb but if they ever rebrand this forum (which is a gigantic IF) they wont to whats already a dead anime.

It's a dumb marketing move.


----------



## animegod12345 (Dec 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Oh but I am not crying, as I said the Corps are truly worthy opponents!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





do whatever you like...saibaman


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

*THE WINNER*
​*Time up. 
*
@Kinjin


----------



## Karma (Dec 23, 2018)

We've done it

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

Nataly said:


> And sayings like this truly show the fear



"I shall not fear no man but God. Though I walk through the valley of death." - Tupac Shakur

The Yakuza has already low-key accepted defeat for this match

I do find it funny however that the FanZ started to rely on underhanded tactics like duping, the Yakuza never went that far


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

@Spider-Man



dante may cry



i told ya


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

@Hit The Dumbass



neega


hold that L tight, traitor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Haven't learned your lesson yet?
> 
> You tagged way more people in the spike vs vegeta thread and still lost.
> 
> Need some help?



@Spider-Man


----------



## MShadows (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Dec 23, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The NF staff is dumb but if they ever rebrand this forum (which is a gigantic IF) they wont to whats already *a dead anime*.
> 
> It's a dumb marketing move.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Dec 23, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> @Spider-Man


Mother of God that's hilarious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

Blade said:


> @Spider-Man
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's all good I gathered sufficient information from this match

And I also found out who wants to fight to restore this forum back to its heydays and who are the FanZ

"If you know the enemy and know yourself, you need not fear the result of a hundred battles. If you know yourself but not the enemy, for every victory gained you will also suffer a defeat. If you know neither the enemy nor yourself, you will succumb in every battle." - Sun Tzu, The Art of War


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> "I shall not fear no man but God. Though I walk through the valley of death." - Tupac Shakur
> 
> The Yakuza has already low-key accepted defeat for this match
> 
> I do find it funny however that the FanZ started to rely on underhanded tactics like duping, the Yakuza never went that far


Tupac would have voted for vegeta. 

Someone who has helped save the universe many times.

Not a shirtless white hair kid who carries a plastic sword


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> It's all good I gathered sufficient information from this match
> 
> And I also found out who wants to fight to restore this forum back to its heydays and who are the FanZ
> 
> "If you know the enemy and know yourself, you need not fear the result of a hundred battles. If you know yourself but not the enemy, for every victory gained you will also suffer a defeat. If you know neither the enemy nor yourself, you will succumb in every battle." - Sun Tzu, The Art of War





do whatever you like...saibaman


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

vegeta vs guts will be the final manly fight



a worthy opponent who will lose from vegeta

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## God Movement (Dec 23, 2018)

Yikes. What an L for the Vegeta haters this was.


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Someone who has helped save the universe many times.



And someone who has endangered the universe more than once on whims 

Tupac is like Public Enemy,

He fought against the mainstream and the system to change it

Just like I am doing right now, I am going up against the FanZ (mainstream) to restore the balance of the forums

It's Me Against The World


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

> dante stanz and vegeta haters tagging around 95+ posters from various sections











and they still lost


----------



## Tri (Dec 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## animegod12345 (Dec 23, 2018)

Blade said:


> > dante stanz and vegeta haters tagging around 95+ posters from various sections
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> And someone who has endangered the universe more than once on whims
> 
> Tupac is like Public Enemy,
> 
> ...


Sure tag tupac in the next thread

I know that's what you want to do.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Vegeta broke the record of most votes 

1. Vegeta 106 

2. Kakashi 105.


----------



## MShadows (Dec 23, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Sure tag tupac in the next thread
> 
> I know that's what you want to do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sweetcor (Dec 23, 2018)

Guts coming for that ass next


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Sweetcorn said:


> Guts coming for that ass next


Jump from one dick to another.


----------



## animegod12345 (Dec 23, 2018)

So who is vegeta going against next?


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

Sweetcorn said:


> Guts coming for that ass next




foddercorn

tell me

how you feel, nerd?

how you feel holding that L?

is it too much?

too heavy?

too big for you?

just deal with it


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

animegod12345 said:


> So who is vegeta going against next?


Doesn't matter


----------



## El Hit (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## El Hit (Dec 23, 2018)

Cry more yakusads, if you have any honor commit seppuku.


----------



## Keishin (Dec 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

To all of you brave and beautiful people who wants to fight against the FanZ and change the forums for the greater good, do not be incensed that Dante didn't make it

Instead, retreat and relax for the time being, I have a feeling the monkey will make it to the finals

Which is perfect, for then he shall face the Yakuza's trump card

Guts


----------



## Juub (Dec 23, 2018)

@Bontakun
@White Wolf
@Lewd
@Xiammes
@Charlotte D. Kurisu
@Platypus



Here, is a present for you and the rest of the staff. Merry Christmas.


----------



## MShadows (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> To all of you brave and beautiful people who wants to fight against the FanZ and change the forums for the greater good, do not be incensed that Dante didn't make it
> 
> Instead, retreat and relax for the time being, I have a feeling the monkey will make it to the finals
> 
> ...


You broke through the cringe limits there, Ben Reilly...


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> To all of you brave and beautiful people who wants to fight against the FanZ and change the forums for the greater good, do not be incensed that Dante didn't make it
> 
> Instead, retreat and relax for the time being, I have a feeling the monkey will make it to the finals
> 
> ...


Is that a list of the people you tagged to vote for dante.  Way longer than dante' dick lol


----------



## Sweetcor (Dec 23, 2018)

Blade said:


> foddercorn
> 
> tell me
> 
> ...


Not bad. We had you suckas sweating hard twice when we tied up. Good enough for me


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

Sweetcorn said:


> Guts coming for that ass next




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

MShadows said:


> You broke through the cringe limits there, Ben Reilly...





more like


miles morales


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Sweetcorn said:


> Not bad. We had you suckas sweating hard twice when we tied up. Good enough for me


Losing against vegeta is indeed good enough


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> ​


This is turning into a gangbang lol

You jumped from spike's dick to dante's and now you already aiming for guts'


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

jabroni may cry


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

Sweetcorn said:


> Not bad. We had you suckas sweating hard twice when we tied up. Good enough for me



And we tied we them nyggas twice in a row even 

I'm surprisingly satisfied with the outcome 

It took an entire section and the Corps to take us down


----------



## Juub (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> And we tied we them nyggas twice in a row even
> 
> I'm surprisingly satisfied with the outcome
> 
> It took an entire section and the Corps to take us down


Don't you mean it took you the entire forum to challenge the Corp and still lose?


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Dec 23, 2018)

GG no Re......


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> This is turning into a gangbang lol
> 
> You jumped from spike's dick to dante's and now you already aiming for guts'



I love my men being over 5 feet tall






And not having a receding hairline


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 23, 2018)

@Spider-Man


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 23, 2018)

Vegeta stanz acting as if Vegeta won with crushing vote

They were scared af when Dante yied twice


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> I love my men being over 5 feet tall




neega you gay, gay ass neega


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Vegeta stanz acting as if Vegeta won with crushing vote
> 
> They were scared af when Dante yied twice



Yied


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

Juub said:


> Don't you mean it took you the entire forum to challenge the Corp and still lose?



I'm still satisfied regardless! Dante managed to the with Vegeta twice in a row 

I also stand by what I say, the Corps are a force to be reckoned with! You are truly strong!


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> I love my men being over 5 feet tall
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep your fap thoughts to yourself.


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

the corp vs yakuza is like vegeta vs cui levels in rivalry







ok


more like CUIkuza


----------



## God Movement (Dec 23, 2018)

Throw Dante in the loser’s pile. Just another dead body left in Vegeta’s wake. Now, the next round is when?

Also, expect the same losers to vote against Vegeta due to nothing more than spite.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juub (Dec 23, 2018)

Blade said:


> the corp vs yakuza is like vegeta vs cui levels in rivalry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yacuiza.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2018)

Blade said:


> the corp vs yacuza is like vegeta vs cui levels in rivalry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're  trying to promote  their yacuiza by mentioning it in the same post with the corp lol.


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

vegeta is the prince of all space warriors

a true fighter


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Keep your fap thoughts to yourself.



Never!


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Never!


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 23, 2018)

Congratulations Vegeta on the victory  

It was a fun close match. Dante exceeded everyone's expectations without having his own section 

Zorro is next now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Lew (Dec 23, 2018)

Juub said:


> @Bontakun
> @White Wolf
> @Lewd
> @Xiammes
> ...


I got told to vote dmc, I usually don't give a shit


----------



## Juub (Dec 23, 2018)

Lewd said:


> I got told to vote dmc, I usually don't give a shit


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> He didn’t manage though. You guys were tagging people up the ass. It’s the only reason this was even close.



Doesn't matter to me, what matters is that Dante managed to tie with Vegeta twice in a row 

And he managed to make the Corps break a sweat twice in a row 

And this is in an age where Dragonball basically rules this forum, I'm pleased the Son of Sparda made it this far


----------



## Lew (Dec 23, 2018)

Juub said:


>




Vegeta is gonna win it, that's my call right now


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Dec 23, 2018)

We won, just as expected

But now, well, things have changed.

I was not going to vote on the finals out of respect for Guts For while my loyalty to the corp is absolute, my favorite character ever was, is and always will be Guts, and i know without a doubt, that my vote was not needed for Vegeta's win. But what i am seeing...gods, this shall not stand.

I shall vote in favor of the prince, the one true GOAT, in order to save my hero from the clutch of the FanZ 

@Blade @God Movement and all my corp brothers, don't blame Guts for oposing us, as it is not his will, blame those upstarts that are trying to stop our era. For now, we must destroy the FanZ, in order to save a top quality character from their corruption.

Now, Vegeta shall save Guts.

(Did i manage to make it as cringy as SM is doing? 
Also, dragon ball super forums...i like the name)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

Lewd said:


> Vegeta is gonna win it, that's my call right now



Not under my watch 

Dante is beautiful, and Spike is handsome, but there is something about Guts that ignites my inner sexual desires

Have you seen Guts' body? It's so _fucking_ aesthetic. What makes Guts' body special isn't because he has huge muscles, Zodd and the Tapasa's are far larger

What makes him special is how _beautifully_ proportioned he is. Just look at these abs


Guts' parents must have some perfect genetics when they were alive, ain't no way that body is natty


----------



## El Hit (Dec 23, 2018)

You are so gay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

Charmander said:


> You are so gay



It's all good to me


Everyone would go gay for Guts, you would too, don't try to deny it


----------



## JoJo (Dec 23, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> There were also preliminaries, so initially over 150 characters have participated.


>the characters that were included

holy shit you guys have some seriously shit taste


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 23, 2018)

JoJo said:


> >the characters that were included
> 
> holy shit you guys have some seriously shit taste


Nominations were done in the Chatterbox so blame them 

Tourney got moved here before the Alley became a thing.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 23, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Nominations were done in the Chatterbox so blame them
> 
> Tourney got moved here before the Alley became a thing.


oh yeah, most of us went inactive at the time iirc


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 23, 2018)

well Vegeta won

I am guessing he is going to steam roll his way to be first place

idk who can challenge him in popularity rather then "husbando" character 


well we will still try


----------



## Blacku (Dec 23, 2018)

Vegeta vs Zoro doesn’t get any more manly than that


----------



## Toph (Dec 23, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> idk who can challenge him in popularity rather then "husbando" character



Let the Corps have their moment for the time being, it is theirs to celebrate

Also Geets had it rough


Not only is he under 5 feet tall, he was also born with a receding hairline 


Geets be rocking dat troll doll hairstyle since birth 

The true tragic story of DBS Broly


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 23, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Let the Corps have their moment for the time being, it is theirs to celebrate
> 
> Also Geets had it rough
> 
> ...


we fought gallantly 

pushed them to get over 100 votes

we did good 


we lost this battle but the war still rages 

on to GUTS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2018)

I like Vegeta tho. But the tournament's name is best husbando. I feel that Dante would rock any man or women's world. And then snug in to share a sundae and pizza. He's perfect


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 24, 2018)

Black Otaku said:


> Vegeta vs Zoro doesn’t get any more manly than that


Dante and Guts are the only characters that can give Vegeta this much tough time 

Zorro will be steamrolled

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Dec 24, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Not under my watch
> 
> Dante is beautiful, and Spike is handsome, but there is something about Guts that ignites my inner sexual desires
> 
> ...



To think I once respected you


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 24, 2018)

Charmander said:


> You are so gay


Hey don’t judge  It’s almost 2019 after all


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 24, 2018)

Guts the great has his biggest challenge ahead of him

I will wear a guts set to support him

Join me Berserk brothers

"Put ya grasses on nuthin will be wong"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blacku (Dec 24, 2018)

Zoro vs Vegeta vs Guts a tripple threat cage match.

Meanwhile cuckashi can watch on the sidelines.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Dec 24, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> well Vegeta won
> 
> I am guessing he is going to steam roll his way to be first place
> 
> ...





this ain't a husbado tournament


it's a warrior's tournament


and vegeta is gonna win it


since he is the prince of all space warriors, so simple

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toph (Dec 24, 2018)

Reviewing Logic said:


> we fought gallantly
> 
> pushed them to get over 100 votes
> 
> ...





We gathered sufficient information from this battle, who the freedom fighters are and who are the FanZ, the SCUMS

So for the time being let us recuperate and use the time to gather reinforcements

Guts shall be our greatest weapon yet in our battle to liberate the forums from the reign of the FanZ

Just like Son Goku taught Vegeta humility the hard way, the Yakuza shall let the Corps experience defeat at first-hand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 24, 2018)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Half the forum can to vote for this ^ (use bro)
> 
> Who you corps bribing?


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 24, 2018)

I would just like to let it be known that I did not vote against Vegeta out of spite, because someone tagged me to vote against him or because of any of this Yakuza vs Corps nonsense.

I voted for Dante because I like him better as a character but I feel no shame that he lost to Vegeta (it was a foregone conclusion people ).

I'll be happy to support Vegeta for the rest of the tournament, Zoro is the only relevant competition (I haven't read Berserk) that remains and he will be a mere stepping stone FOR THE PRINCE OF ALL SAIYANS.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 24, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> I would just like to let it be known that I did not vote against Vegeta out of spite, because someone tagged me to vote against him or because of any of this Yakuza vs Corps nonsense.
> 
> I voted for Dante because I like him better as a character but I feel no shame that he lost to Vegeta (it was a foregone conclusion people ).
> 
> I'll be happy to support Vegeta for the rest of the tournament, Zoro is the only relevant competition (I haven't read Berserk) that remains and he will be a mere stepping stone FOR THE PRINCE OF ALL SAIYANS.


what is corps


----------



## Toph (Dec 24, 2018)

@Prince Vegeta

Why so angry my friend


Did I strike a nerve by the mention of the greatness that is Son Goku

Geets acknowledges that Son Goku is ICHIBAN, so why cannot the Corps as well

After all, there isn't any bigger Son Goku fanboy out there than Geets



He even makes for a great hypeman!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toph (Dec 24, 2018)

Just because the very mention of Son Goku sets you off so much,

Here's one more @Prince Vegeta 

From yours truly


----------



## Gordo solos (Dec 24, 2018)

This is just proof that Vegeta is the most popular character on the forums


----------



## Gordo solos (Dec 24, 2018)

Vegeta walking away after breaking Dante’s knees


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Dec 25, 2018)

Spider-man being the biggest jabroni of this site at the moment.


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 25, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Y A K U Z A
> 
> Seven Principles of the Way of the Yakuza
> 
> ...






Spider-Man said:


> Let the Corps have their moment for the time being, it is theirs to celebrate
> 
> Also Geets had it rough
> 
> ...



*8. Judge and make fun of people based on their looks. *


----------



## Toph (Dec 25, 2018)

Uh oh



Looks like I pushed the Goku Button 



Prince Vegeta said:


> *8. Judge and make fun of people based on their looks. *


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 26, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Uh oh
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I pushed the Goku Button


You seem so emotionally and mentally hurt from dante losing to vegeta that you bring up goku vs vegeta when it has absolutely nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## Blue (Dec 26, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> @Blue
> 
> This forum bout to get taken over by the FanZ soon
> If we don't do something about this, this forum will inevitably end up being rebranded as the Dragonball Super Forums
> ...


Sounds good to me fam


----------



## Toph (Dec 26, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> You seem so emotionally and mentally hurt from dante losing to vegeta that you bring up goku vs vegeta when it has absolutely nothing to do with this thread.



Didn't you lot start to bring up Goku when nobody was ever talking about Goku in the first place

It's only fair that Goku fans comes to his defense when Corps wanna use him as a scapegoat

You stated that without Geets, Goku would've died many times

But all of Geets accomplishments are a direct result of Goku sparing him, if Goku never told baldie not to kill him who knows how far he would've made it

Even Geets acknowledges it in his touching speech


By the end of the day, I love both Goku and Vegeta (i'm more of a Goku person tho), but y'all nigs are trippin too much on Goku

As for your claims that I am broken, those words may hold some truth behind them, my psyche's not been the best lately, heck that's why I smoke weed most of the time lately

However what I find ironic is that I am not the one who went on a negging spree. Words are just words, but actions speaks volumes


----------

